# [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*[UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*

Eine gute Nachricht an alle Freunde des fairen und freien Wettbewerbes. Nach dem erst kürzlich die australische Richterin "Lindsay Foster" das Verkaufsverbot des Samsung Tablets als unfair bezeichnet hat, da Samsung so vom australischen Markt ausgeschlossen wird und das relevante Weihnachtsgeschäft verpasst obwohl noch kein "Recht gesprochen wurde", hob nun laut Wall Street Journal das Berufungsgericht die Einstweilige Verfügung für ein Verkaufsverbot des Galaxy Tab 10.1 wieder auf.

Einen kleinen Wehrmutstropfen hingegen gibt es noch, denn wie zu erwarten war hat der zuständige Apple Anwalt " Stephen Burley" die Richter vom Obersten Gerichtshof davon überzeugen können die Entscheidung des Berufungsgerichtes zur Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes bis Freitagnachmittag 16 Uhr auszusetzen. Solltes es ihm bis dahin nicht gelingen die Richter davon zu überzeugen, die Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes wieder aufheben zu lassen, kann das Galaxy Tab 10.1 wieder offiziell ab Freitag in Australien vertrieben werden.

Quelle zur News


*[UPDATE, 02.12.2011]*
Wiedererwartend fällten die Richter des obersten Gerichtes eine Entscheidung die konträr zu der Entscheidung des Berufungsgerichtes ausfällt und hoben die Aufhebung des Verkaufsstoppes wieder auf. Somit wurde der Status quo wieder hergestellt und dem Samsung Tablet der Zugang zum Markt und dem so wichtigen Weihnachtsgeschäft verwehrt.

Quelle

*[UPDATE 2, 02.12.2011]*
Wie nun die Website areamobile.de berichtet, hat das höchste Gericht in Sydney das Verkaufsverbot nur um eine Woche verlängert. Somit wird sich dann am 9. Dezember entscheiden ob sich das oberste Gericht der Berufung von Apple annimmt.

Quelle

*[UPDATE 3, 09.12.2011]*
Nach einem ewigen Hin und Herr hat es Samsung nun geschafft. Das Verkaufsverbot wurde vom hohen Gericht in Australien aufgehoben und die Galaxy Tab´s dürfen ab sofort wieder verkauft werden. Das oberste Gericht in Sydney begründet seine Entscheidung damit, dass sie zu wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg für Apple im laufenden Patentstreit sehen und deshalb ein Verkaufsverbot als unangemessen erachten. Samsung hat angekündigt umgehend die Tab´s auf dem Markt anbieten zu können, gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Weihnachtsgeschäft.


Damit ist nun Deutschland das einzige wirtschaftlich wichtige Land was das Verkaufsverbot noch aufrecht erhält und so Samsung den Zugang zum Markt und vor allem dem relevanten Weihnachtsgeschäfft verwehrt.

Quelle


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Apple geht gegen Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1N vor - 30.11.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Apple geht gegen Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1N vor - 30.11.2011 - ComputerBase


Jep, habe ich auch schon gelesen.
 Das Gute an dem australischen Urteil ist ja das es maßgeblich diese Entscheidung zu Gunsten Samsungs beeinflussen könnte. 

MfG


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Wird man sehen. Viel hat sich ja nun wirklich nicht geändert am neuen Tab. Sollte man Apple weiterhin das Geschmacksmuster zugestehen sehe ich da keinen anderen Ausgang des Verfahrens. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum man bei Apple nicht auch die anderen offensichtlichen Nachahmungen in Sachen Verpackung (Design und Aufbau), Dockanschluss, Ladegerät ect. mit einbezieht. Alles in allem zeichnet doch ein sehr klares Bild, was bei Samsung schon seit Jahr und Tag System hat. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung die niemand sonst teilen muss (sag ich lieber gleich ehe es hier wieder sofort ausartet - was es eh wieder tun wird ).


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Eine gute Nachricht an alle Freunde des fairen und freien Wettbewerbes. Nach dem erst kürzlich die australische Richterin "Lindsay Foster" das Verkaufsverbot des Samsung Tablets als unfair bezeichnet hat, da Samsung so vom australischen Markt ausgeschlossen wird und das relevante Weihnachtsgeschäft verpasst obwohl noch kein "Recht gesprochen wurde", hob nun laut Wall Street Journal das Berufungsgericht die Einstweilige Verfügung für ein Verkaufsverbot des Galaxy Tab 10.1 wieder auf.
> 
> Einen kleinen Wehrmutstropfen hingegen gibt es noch, denn wie zu erwarten war hat der zuständige Apple Anwalt " Stephen Burley" die Richter vom Obersten Gerichtshof davon überzeugen können die Entscheidung des Berufungsgerichtes zur Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes bis Freitagnachmittag 16 Uhr auszusetzen. Solltes es ihm bis dahin nicht gelingen die Richter davon zu überzeugen, die Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes wieder aufheben zu lassen, kann das Galaxy Tab 10.1 wieder offiziell ab Freitag in Australien vertrieben werden.
> 
> Quelle zur News


 

Ist hier irgendwer von Australien?


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Naja, zumindestens könnte es bewirken das eine Markt beeinflussende Entscheidung vorzeitig getroffen wird, STichwort einstweilige Verfügung. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Hoffen wir mal das Samsung das Weihnachtsgeschäft noch mitnehmen kann. Wenn nicht würde ihnen hier mit Sicherheit viel durch die Lappen gehen.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ist hier irgendwer von Australien?


Nein aber wie so oft haben Gerichtsentscheidungen maßgeblichen Einfluss auf andere Gerichtsentscheidungen mit gleichem Sachverhalt. 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal das Samsung das Weihnachtsgeschäft noch mitnehmen kann. Wenn nicht würde ihnen hier mit Sicherheit viel durch die Lappen gehen.


Jep, hoffen wir das Beste. Ggf. muss Apple ja, sollten sie nicht Recht bekommen, den wirtschaftlichen Schaden durch das Verkaufsverbot und sämtliche Gerichtskosten tragen und das könnte teuer werden. 

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nein aber wie so oft haben Gerichtsentscheidungen maßgeblichen Einfluss auf andere Gerichtsentscheidungen mit gleichem Sachverhalt.
> 
> 
> Jep, hoffen wir das Beste. Ggf. muss Apple ja, sollten sie nicht Recht bekommen, den wirtschaftlichen Schaden durch das Verkaufsverbot und sämtliche Gerichtskosten tragen und das könnte teuer werden.
> ...



Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher, schliesslich haben wir hier auch keine Todesstrafe


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher, schliesslich haben wir hier auch keine Todesstrafe


Hat Australien auch nicht. 

btt please!

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Sieht halt schon verdammt ähnlich aus das Menu und das Gerät selbst wie das Ipad.. abgekupfert wurde da sicher.

Opel kann auch kein Auto im BMW Design verkaufen, das ist halt alles patentiert... zurecht mMn.

Klar irgendwie dumm, aber wenn man überlegt das das "Smiley" patentiert wurde, ist es ertragbar..


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Sieht halt schon verdammt ähnlich aus das Menu und das Gerät selbst wie das Ipad.. abgekupfert wurde da sicher.


 Ich finde unterschiedlicher können Menüs nicht sein, Widgets gegen Icons sage ich da nur. 


> Klar irgendwie dumm, aber wenn man überlegt das das "Smiley" patentiert wurde, ist es ertragbar..


In dem Fall ist es aber dennoch etwas anders da Geschmacksmuster quasi "ungeprüft" vergeben werden. 

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich finde unterschiedlicher können Menüs nicht sein, Widgets gegen Icons sage ich da nur.
> 
> In dem Fall ist es aber dennoch etwas anders da Geschmacksmuster quasi "ungeprüft" vergeben werden.
> 
> MfG


 

Ich wage nur zu bezweifeln dass wenn das Ipad nicht erschienen wäre, das Galaxy Tab genau so entstanden wäre, oder überhaupt in Planung war (Form etc.) Die Benutzerfläche Allgemein ist seeeehhhr ähnlich. Das glaube ich einfach nicht. Und das ist der springende Punkt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht halt schon verdammt ähnlich aus das Menu und das Gerät selbst wie das Ipad.. abgekupfert wurde da sicher.
> 
> Opel kann auch kein Auto im BMW Design verkaufen, das ist halt alles patentiert... zurecht mMn.
> 
> Klar irgendwie dumm, aber wenn man überlegt das das "Smiley" patentiert wurde, ist es ertragbar..


Es ist ziemlich egal, ob es Widgets oder Icons sind, denn irgendwie muss das Teil ja bedient werden. 

Hätten sie beim Tab den Rahmen schwarz gemacht, hätten sie weniger Probleme. 
Naja, dann mal frohe Weihnachten an Samsung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es ist ziemlich egal, ob es Widgets oder Icons sind, denn irgendwie muss das Teil ja bedient werden.
> 
> Hätten sie beim Tab den Rahmen schwarz gemacht, hätten sie weniger Probleme.
> Naja, dann mal frohe Weihnachten an Samsung.



Es gibt millionen Varianten wie man die Oberfläche gestalten kann, schon etwas Zufall, gleiche Grösse, etc. 

Wenn das Ipad nicht so erfolgreich gewesen wäre, hätte Samsung nie so ein Tab rausbringen wollen, das sieht jetzt wirklich jeder halbschlaue.. 

Habe übrigens auch ein samsung Galaxy handy und bin kein Applefanboy


----------



## Betschi (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Finde ich gut, dass das Verbot aufgehoben wurde, ich als Schweizer fühlte mich aber auch noch nie betroffen


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Es ist ziemlich egal, ob es Widgets oder Icons sind, denn irgendwie muss das Teil ja bedient werden.


 Ne, nicht egal, schliesslichen machen eben genau die Icons ca. 20% des Gescmacksmusters aus. 

@Rahmenanpassung
Du hast ja immer geschrieben das Samsung nur den Rahmen ändern müsse, wass sie taten und dennoch klagt Apple wieder. Stimmt das jetzt nicht was du geschrieben hast oder klagt Apple doch nicht wegen dem Geschmacksmuster, sondern eher deshalb weil sie einen großen Konkurrenten einfach nur vom Markt vernhalten möchten, so lange wie es eben geht. 

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ne, nicht egal, schliesslichen machen eben genau die Icons ca. 20% des Gescmacksmusters aus.
> 
> @Rahmenanpassung
> Du hast ja immer geschrieben das Samsung nur den Rahmen ändern müsse, wass sie taten und dennoch klagt Apple wieder. Stimmt das jetzt nicht was du geschrieben hast oder klagt Apple doch nicht wegen dem Geschmacksmuster, sondern eher deshalb weil sie einen großen Konkurrenten einfach nur vom Markt vernhalten möchten, so lange wie es eben geht.
> ...


 
Vielleicht weil alles abgekupfert ist und Samsung plötzlich auf die Idee kommt auch ein Tab, gleicher Grösse, gleicher Funktionen etc. zu produzieren? Würde mich auch sauer machen...


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil alles abgekupfert ist und Samsung plötzlich auf die Idee kommt auch ein Tab, gleicher Grösse, gleicher Funktionen etc. zu produzieren? Würde mich auch sauer machen...


Wenn es nur darum gehen würde, dann müsste Apple aber konsequenter Weise auch gegen andere Tabs vorgehen, wie dem Transformer, dem Iconia, dem Zoom etc. 
Da sie das nicht machen, kann man das folglich ausschliessen.

MfG


----------



## Betschi (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Und zufällig möchte man den stärksten Konkurrenten vom Markt abbringen


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Betschi schrieb:


> Und zufällig möchte man den stärksten Konkurrenten vom Markt abbringen


Zufälle gibts. 

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Betschi schrieb:


> Und zufällig möchte man den stärksten Konkurrenten vom Markt abbringen


 
Jeder gute Geschäftmann würde das.. ist ja logisch Auch die arbeiten nicht zum Spass, wie wir alle auch nicht(hoff ich zumindest)


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt millionen Varianten wie man die Oberfläche gestalten kann, schon etwas Zufall, gleiche Grösse, etc.
> 
> Wenn das Ipad nicht so erfolgreich gewesen wäre, hätte Samsung nie so ein Tab rausbringen wollen, das sieht jetzt wirklich jeder halbschlaue..
> 
> Habe übrigens auch ein samsung Galaxy handy und bin kein Applefanboy


Ich habe auch nie etwas anderes behauptet. 

@DaStash
Ich hab die News wegen der neuen Klage noch nicht gelesen, weil das Inet in der Arbeit zu lahm ist. 
Vielleicht hat die Änderung ja nicht gereicht, da sich am Design eigentlich nichts geändert hat. 

Das mit den Icons ist aber wirklich egal, da ja gegen das gesamte Geschmacksmuster verstoßen werden muss und ein schwarzer Rahmen hätte das wahrscheinlich verhindert.

So weit ich das mit bekommen habe, geht Apple auch gegen andere Tablets vor.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Jeder gute Geschäftmann würde das.. ist ja logisch Auch die arbeiten nicht zum Spass, wie wir alle auch nicht(hoff ich zumindest)


Ich hatte mal gelesen das man Patente konsequent vertreten muss und nicht nach Wahl, da einem ansonsten das Patent aberkannt werden würde, wenn man es beispielsweise bei andern tolleriert.

MfG


----------



## KrHome (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Eine gute Nachricht an alle Freunde des fairen und freien Wettbewerbes.


...eher für alle Freunde des nichtahndungsfähigen Plagiats.

Aber schön für Samsung, dass das australische Weihnachtsgeschäft gerettet ist, da man sich mit dem 16:10 Format doch deutlich von Apples 4:3 Design abgehoben hat.  Es ist so lächerlich...


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nie etwas anderes behauptet.
> 
> @DaStash
> Das mit den Icons ist aber wirklich egal, da ja gegen das gesamte Geschmacksmuster verstoßen werden muss und ein schwarzer Rahmen hätte das wahrscheinlich verhindert.


 Meintest du nicht mal es reicht wenn nur ein Punkt nicht zutrifft? Von daher ist das mit den Icons nicht egal, insbesondere dann nicht wenn Widgets zu sehen sind, nach Einschalten des Gerätes. 


> So weit ich das mit bekommen habe, geht Apple auch gegen andere Tablets vor.


Gegen wen denn?


KrHome schrieb:


> ...eher für alle Freunde des nichtahndungsfähigen Plagiats.


Das ist deine Meinung aber nicht die des australischen Berufungsgerichtes oder des Niederländischen Gerichtes, welche das Geschmacksmuster allgemein als ungültig erklärt hat. 


MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal gelesen das man Patente konsequent vertreten muss und nicht nach Wahl, da einem ansonsten das Patent aberkannt werden würde, wenn man es beispielsweise bei andern tolleriert.
> 
> MfG


 
Dann muss Apple sogar klagen, mal schauen was wird

PS: es ist einfach zu offensichtlich diese nachmache ^^


----------



## Betschi (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> PS: es ist einfach zu offensichtlich diese nachmache ^^



Es ist einfach offensichtlich, dass Apple Angst hat^^


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Betschi schrieb:


> Es ist einfach offensichtlich, dass Apple Angst hat^^


 
Eher weniger... Apple's Iphone und Ipad haben sich so gut verkauft, ich glaube nicht das die Angst vor Samsung haben, eher lassen sie sich nicht die Ideen die Sie patentiert haben klauen..


----------



## Rizzard (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Wieso darf eigentlich jeder Hersteller einen uns bekannten Fernseher bauen, aber Tablets dürfen in Form nicht dem Apple-Produkt gleichen? Im Endeffekt ist ein Tablet nichts anderes als ein Monitor, wie es sie in dieser Form schon viele viele Jahre gibt. Blick da irgend wie nicht durch.


----------



## Iceananas (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Eher weniger... Apple's Iphone und Ipad haben sich so gut verkauft, ich glaube nicht das die Angst vor Samsung haben, eher lassen sie sich nicht die Ideen die Sie patentiert haben klauen..


 
Wenn der Marktanteil schrumpft hat jede Firma Angst.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

@BLizzard23

Mein Reden. ---> "form follows funktion" 
Das ist halt die Schattenseite des Patentrechtes, was man momentan beobachten kann. Patente auf technisch bedingte Selbstverständlichkeiten sollten einfach nicht patentierbar sein und das Problem wäre gelöst. Momentan wird ein Patent eben zunehmend nicht für den Schutz des geistigen Eigentümers verwendet, sondern um Marktstrategien durchzusetzen, wie zum Beispiel Konkurrenten vom Markt fernzuhalten. Innovation und somit letzendlich der Endverbraucher, bleiben dabei auf der Strecke. 

Apple könnte ja genauso gut wie jedes andere Unternehmen auch Lizenszahlungen fordern, machen Sie aber nicht und das ist es eben was Vielen aufstößt. Das sollte nicht möglich sein.

MfG


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Eher weniger... Apple's Iphone und Ipad haben sich so gut verkauft, ich glaube nicht das die Angst vor Samsung haben, eher lassen sie sich nicht die Ideen die Sie patentiert haben klauen..


 
Ist ja das was ich sage. In meinen Augen ist Samsung für den Wettbewerb und Fortschritt in der IT und Unterhaltungsindustrie die größte "Gefahr". So absurd das auch klingen mag. Es ist für mich das Vorzeigebeispiel für ein typisch fernöstliches Großunternehmen. Nämlich das man mit quasi keinen eingenen Ideen auf den Markt kommt, sondern nur wartet was andere Branchengrößen (in den letzten Jahren vorrangig Apple) so treiben, um diese dann so schnell wie möglich und exakt wie möglich zu kopieren und aufgrund geringerer F&E Kosten auch preislich zu unterbieten. Die Tatsache das man mit Android auch noch das passende Betriebssystem für den mobilen Sektor geschenkt bekommt hat das Ganze noch beschleunigt. Das gefährliche an Samsung ist dabei das sie als Auftragsfertiger schon das nötige Know How mitbringen um eben diesen Kopierprozess sowohl zeitnah als auch preisgünstig und unabhängig von anderen Zulieferern durchzuziehen. Auch wenn ihre Produkte (meist im 2. oder 3. Anlauf) dann auch wirklich konkurenzfähig sind (muss man anerkennen) sehe ich sie langfristig doch eher als Bremse für den technologischen Fortschritt. Gerade deshalb finde ich es schon schön zu sehen das es jemanden gibt der sich (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) mal gegen diese Geschäftspraktik zur wehr setzt.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

@einblumentopf

Wenn das was du beschreibst zutreffen würde, wäre es aber reichlich dumm von Apple genau bei diesem "gefährlichen Unternehmen" produzieren zu lassen und so das nötige know how zur Verfügung zu stellen. Von daher kann ich mir das so nicht vorstellen. 

MfG


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Warum Apple das tut kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht erklären. Es ist aber auch zu erkennen das sie in den letzten Monaten zunehmend versuchen von Samsung weg zu kommen und andere Fertiger unterstützten. Ein Grund ist auf alle Fälle die hohe Qualität der Teile die Samsung fertigen kann, ebenso wie die Menge die sie davon liefern können. Das dürfte (noch) ziemlich konkurenzlos sein.


----------



## Iceananas (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Völlig richtig. Apple verwendet seit den Anfängen der iPods Chips und Hardwareinfrastruktur von Samsung, diese fernöstler sind aber echt dreiste Technikkopierer  

Vielleicht mal ausm Glashaus spazieren...


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Warum Apple das tut kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht erklären. Es ist aber auch zu erkennen das sie in den letzten Monaten zunehmend versuchen von Samsung weg zu kommen und andere Fertiger unterstützten.


 Damit sie ihr know how breiter streuen können?  


> Ein Grund ist auf alle Fälle die hohe Qualität der Teile die Samsung fertigen kann, ebenso wie die Menge die sie davon liefern können. Das dürfte (noch) ziemlich konkurenzlos sein.


Von wem hat Samsung eigentlich die hochwertige Fertigungsqualität kopiert? 

MfG


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Es ist auch reichlich dumm von meinem Unternehmen Teile in Fernost fremdfertigen zu lassen. Aus meiner Sicht haben wir damit regelmäßig mehr Ärger als alles andere. Nicht nur das da Patenschriften gar nicht erst respektiert werden, sie werden sogar als Grundlage zur Kopie mit herangezogen. Aber was willst du machen, wenn es sonst kostentechnisch nicht realisierbar ist hier oder im "westlichen" Umfeld fertigen zu lassen, weil dort der Wanderarbeiter Sprichwörtlich mit ner Schale Reis am Tag abgespeist wird. Das ist er halt der ach so tolle "Markt" in dem wir leben. Wenn du irgendwann man in die Situation kommst, das Dinge die du dir ausgedacht und dir hast schützen lassen, dreist von denen nachgeahmt werden, reagierst du da vlt. auch senibler drauf.

Edit: Zum Großteil haben sie sich das über Jahre sicher selbst erarbeitet - das will ich gar nicht in Abrede stellen. Die Asiaten mögen vieles sein aber bestimmt nicht dumm (die meisten die dort weiter Aufsteigen haben wir hier im Westen sinnvoller weise auch noch auf kosten unserer Steuergelder wunderbar ausgebildet). Zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil wird aber auch das Know How sein, dass man anderswo mitgenommen hat. Das mag hart klingen, entspricht aber meiner Erfahrung mit asiatischen Großunternehmen (leider).


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Wenn der Marktanteil schrumpft hat jede Firma Angst.



Angst ist das falsche Wort, es ist eher "nicht Optimal".


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Wenn du irgendwann man in die Situation kommst, das Dinge die du dir ausgedacht und dir hast schützen lassen, dreist von denen nachgeahmt werden, reagierst du da vlt. auch senibler drauf.


Ich bin der letzte der dagegen argumentieren wird wenn es darum geht das man sich geistiges Eigentum schützen lassen kann, darum geht es nicht. Was ich nicht i. O. finde ist wenn man sich ein technisch Bedingtes Standart-Design schützen lassen kann. Apple Geschmacksmuster ist, wie schon oft festgestellt, viel zu allgemein gehalten. Im Grunde genommen trifft es so wie beschrieben auf alle Tablets zu. Wäre es hingegen innovativ und einzigartig, dann wäre es gerechtfertigt. Das ist der Knackpunkt. 

MfG


----------



## Iceananas (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

@einblumentopf: zu schade dass Apple überhaupt nicht wissen was sie machen und in Asien fertigen lassen (und Technologien vom der dreisten Kopiererfirma Samsung verwenden), hätten sie dich bloß als CEO


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Wenn der Marktanteil schrumpft hat jede Firma Angst.


Das ist hier aber relativ. 
Der Markt wächst nur schneller als Apple. 

@DaStash
Klick
Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob da noch was gekommen ist. Sonst fällt mir im Moment nur der Kleinbetrieb in Spanien ein, der sich mit ihrem Tablet gegen Apple durch setzen konnte. 

Noch mal zum Geschmacksmuster...
Was wäre einfacher?
Ein neues OS ohne Icons zu programmieren, oder den Rahmen schwarz färben?

Jobs hat Samsung im Sommer 2010 gebeten, das Design zu ändern, also wussten die schon, was sie da machen.
Das Design, auch wenn es bei einem Tablet nicht so viel Arbeit ist, zu entwickeln kostet auch Zeit und Geld und man ist nicht dazu gezwungen, alles gleich aussehen zu lassen. Was bei Handys möglich ist, ist auch bei Tablets fast genau so möglich.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Klick
> Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob da noch was gekommen ist. Sonst fällt mir nur der Kleinbetrieb in Spanien ein, der sich mit ihrem Tablet gegen Apple durch setzen konnte.


 Ersteres ist nur eine Vermutung die sich nicht bestätigt hat und letzteres wurde klar abgewiesen. Von daher geht Apple nur gegen Samsung vor.


> Noch mal zum Geschmacksmuster...
> Was wäre einfacher?
> Ein neues OS ohne Icons zu programmieren, oder den Rahmen schwarz färben?


 Wäre nach deiner Aussage egal, da ja ein nicht erfüllter Punkt des Geschmacksmusters reicht.
Damals hast du immer nur davon geschrieben Samsung müsste den Rahmen ändern, jetzt auf einmal schreibst du sie müssten ihne Schwarz Färben. Woher nimmst du eigentlich diese Kenntnis, dass das ausreichend ist? Ich meine erste Forderung deinerseits hat sich ja schon einmal nicht bestätigt, siehe Apples Klage gegen das 10.1N. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Ähm, wenn etwas abgewiesen wurde, ist auch jemand dagegen vorgegangen. 

Steht doch in der News, dass Apple die "Änderungen" nicht reichen. Ich hab's mir schon irgendwie gedacht, da sich am grundsätzlichen Design ja nichts geändert hat, da ja nur der Lautsprecher in den Rahmen gebaut wurde. 

Der Metallrahmen ist ein Punkt des Geschmacksmusters, also müsste der ja nur schwarz sein und ziemlich wahrscheinlich aus Kunststoff.


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich bin der letzte der dagegen argumentieren wird wenn es darum geht das man sich geistiges Eigentum schützen lassen kann, darum geht es nicht. Was ich nicht i. O. finde ist wenn man sich ein technisch Bedingtes Standart-Design schützen lassen kann. Apple Geschmacksmuster ist, wie schon oft festgestellt, viel zu allgemein gehalten. Im Grunde genommen trifft es so wie beschrieben auf alle Tablets zu. Wäre es hingegen innovativ und einzigartig, dann wäre es gerechtfertigt. Das ist der Knackpunkt.
> 
> MfG


 
Mag sein das das Geschmacksmuster zu allgemein gehalten ist. Das es aber  auch andere Tablets gibt, die sich opitsch sehr wohl deutlich vom iPad  absetzen (und das auch wollen) ist allerdings auch ein Fakt. Und das es Samsung in vielen Punkten absichtlich darauf anlegt genau so wie das iPad auszusehen, um günstig auf dessen losgetretener Erfolgswelle mitzuschwimmen - das ist der Knackpunkt.  (und das hat leider System bei Samsung)

Iceananas: Hast du auch was fundierteres von dir zu geben als diesen Dünnpfiff?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich bin der letzte der dagegen argumentieren wird wenn es darum geht das man sich geistiges Eigentum schützen lassen kann, darum geht es nicht. Was ich nicht i. O. finde ist wenn man sich ein technisch Bedingtes Standart-Design schützen lassen kann. Apple Geschmacksmuster ist, wie schon oft festgestellt, viel zu allgemein gehalten. Im Grunde genommen trifft es so wie beschrieben auf alle Tablets zu. Wäre es hingegen innovativ und einzigartig, dann wäre es gerechtfertigt. Das ist der Knackpunkt.
> 
> MfG


 
Es war innovativ und einzigartig, bis es alle wieder nachmachten. Das ist der Knackpunkt


----------



## Iceananas (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Iceananas: Hast du auch was fundierteres von dir zu geben als diesen Dünnpfiff?


 
Tja, hast du was dazu zu sagen, dass die innovative Firma Apple fast ausschließlich Geräte mit der Technologie der fernöstlichen Kopiererfirma Samsung verkauft? Nein? Dann hat sich ja geklärt wer Dûnnpfiff von sich gibt.


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Apple fertigt seine Geräte nicht selbest - und? Was willst du mir damit sagen? Was hat es damit zu tun das Samsung einerseits als Auftragsfertiger auftritt, andererseits das Design bzw. das gesamt Produkt seiner Kunden unter eingem Namen quaisi kopiert und als Konkurrenz auf den Markt bringt?


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Es war innovativ und einzigartig, bis es alle wieder nachmachten. Das ist der Knackpunkt


Dann hätte Appla ja das Geschmacksmuster entsprechend detailiert formulieren können/ sollen. 

@Gesprächston
Leute, lasst uns sachlich debattieren. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Dann hätte Appla ja das Geschmacksmuster entsprechend detailiert formulieren können/ sollen.
> 
> @Gesprächston
> Leute, lasst uns sachlich debattieren.
> ...


Die Beschreibung langt doch und es gibt auch andere Designmöglichkeiten. 
Ein Motorola RAZR Tablet sähe sicher extrem geil aus.


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Hätten sie machen können. Ändert nix an der Tatsache der Nachahmung.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung langt doch und es gibt auch andere Designmöglichkeiten.
> Ein Motorola RAZR Tablet sähe sicher extrem geil aus.


Naja, dass sieht aber das niederländische Gericht und mittlerweile auch das Australische(im Bezug zur einstw. Verf.) aber anders.
Es ist einfach zu allgemein gehalten und genau das kritisieren viele, zur Recht. 



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Hätten sie machen können. Ändert nix an der Tatsache der Nachahmung.


Also eine Tatsache ist das erst dann, wenn es entsprechende Gerichte so feststellen. Vorher ist es nur eine Anschuldigung und kein Fakt.
Was Tatsache ist, ist das jetzt schon mittlwerweile zwei Gerichte das nicht so sehen, siehe oben.

MfG


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

2 Gerichte erkennen das Geschmacksmuster nicht an. Das ändert ja nichts dranan das das Galaxy Tab in vielen Punkten bewusste bis ins Detail dem iPad nachempfunden wurde, während andere Hersteller versuchen sich eben vom iPad eher abzugrenzen - das ist meiner Meinung nach eine Nachahmung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

wär auch interessanter wenn die Produkte total verschieden sind, ich hätte genug ideen


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

@DaStash
Sorry, aber hast du deine News überhaupt gelesen? 
Dort steht nichts davon, dass in Australien das Geschmacksmuster nicht anerkannt wird, sondern dass es unfair ist, wenn der Kopierer das Weihnachtsgeschäft verpasst. 

Und damit wären wir wieder bei nur einem Gericht, das es nicht anerkennt.


----------



## Iceananas (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Apple fertigt seine Geräte nicht selbest - und? Was willst du mir damit sagen? Was hat es damit zu tun das Samsung einerseits als Auftragsfertiger auftritt, andererseits das Design bzw. das gesamt Produkt seiner Kunden unter eingem Namen quaisi kopiert und als Konkurrenz auf den Markt bringt?


 
Apple fertigt bei Foxconn... Samsung liefert die Prozessoren und co! Die iPods sowie iPhones bestehen schon länger aus Samsung-Innereien. Der achsotolle A4 ist ein Samsung Hummingbird, vorher hat Apple sich nicht mal die Mühe gemacht den Namen umzutaufen... also hör bitte auf hier so ein Schwachsinn zu verbreiten


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Apple f


Bitte in ganzen Sätzen schreiben.


----------



## Iceananas (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Sry mein mobiles Gerät war zu ungeduldig


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Sorry, aber hast du deine News überhaupt gelesen?
> Dort steht nichts davon, dass in Australien das Geschmacksmuster nicht anerkannt wird, sondern dass es unfair ist, wenn der Kopierer das Weihnachtsgeschäft verpasst.


 Das weiss ich auch, deshalb hatte ich ja auch geschrieben, Zitat: "(im Bezug zur einstw. Verf.)". 

MfG


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Apple fertigt bei Foxconn... Samsung liefert die Prozessoren und co! Die iPods sowie iPhones bestehen schon länger aus Samsung-Innereien. Der achsotolle A4 ist ein Samsung Hummingbird, vorher hat Apple sich nicht mal die Mühe gemacht den Namen umzutaufen... also hör bitte auf hier so ein Schwachsinn zu verbreiten



Soviel zu Schwachsinn...
Außerdem sagst du doch selber Samsumg liefert, was sind sie also sonst wenn keine Auftragsfertiger?


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Apple fertigt bei Foxconn... Samsung liefert die Prozessoren und co! Die iPods sowie iPhones bestehen schon länger aus Samsung-Innereien. Der achsotolle A4 ist ein Samsung Hummingbird, vorher hat Apple sich nicht mal die Mühe gemacht den Namen umzutaufen... also hör bitte auf hier so ein Schwachsinn zu verbreiten


Motorola fertigt auch bei Foxconn und Apple kauft seit Jahresanfang die 3G Chips bei Intel. 


DaStash schrieb:


> Das weiss ich auch, deshalb hatte ich ja auch geschrieben, Zitat: "(im Bezug zur einstw. Verf.)".
> 
> MfG


Dann versuch nicht, es so aussehen zu lassen, dass "schon" zwei Gerichte das Muster nicht anerkennen.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> wär auch interessanter wenn die Produkte total verschieden sind, ich hätte genug ideen


In der Theorie gibt es viele Möglichkeiten aber die Frage die man sich stellen muss ist, was will der Markt. Man sieht ja ganz gut das Tablets die zu weit vom "gewohnten *Standard*" abweichen weitaus weniger erfolgreich sind. 

Das Gleiche kann man auch in der Autoindustrie beobachten. Innovatives Design, die sogenannten Kenzeptautos, werden schlussendlich immer auf den Marktstandart runtergebrochen.

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Apple fertigt bei Foxconn... Samsung liefert die Prozessoren und co! Die iPods sowie iPhones bestehen schon länger aus Samsung-Innereien. Der achsotolle A4 ist ein Samsung Hummingbird, vorher hat Apple sich nicht mal die Mühe gemacht den Namen umzutaufen... also hör bitte auf hier so ein Schwachsinn zu verbreiten


 
Ja und? Apple zahlt auch dafür. 

Das schweift total vom Patentrecht ab. Überhaupt kein Zusammenhang..


----------



## Iceananas (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Soviel zu Schwachsinn...
> Außerdem sagst du doch selber Samsumg liefert, was sind sie also sonst wenn keine Auftragsfertiger?


 
Wenn du marginale Veränderungen des Samsungchips im 3gs (der so weit ich mich erinner ein beschnittener Hummingbird war) "Eigendesign" nennst, dann ist Samsungs Tablet vom Aussehen her genauso viel Eigendesign. Siehe dazu diverse englische Quellen. Der A4 IST de facto ein Hummingbird-Klon.

Apple bezieht auch Soundchips von Wolfson, ist Wolfson jetzt ein Auftragsfertiger von Apple? Wenn ich jetzt Apple Produkte beziehe, ist Apple Auftragsfertiger von mir? Wie toll 

@nailgun:minwiefern ist deine aussage zum quote relevant?


Edit: @darkfleet: unser freund behauptet stur samsung würde einfach nur von apple kopieren und überhaupt kopieren nur asiatische hersteller... dann wünsche ich ihm viel spaß mit seinem rein europäisch produzierte elektrogeräte.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann versuch nicht, es so aussehen zu lassen, dass "schon" zwei Gerichte das Muster nicht anerkennen.


Versuch du nicht deine Interpretation als meine Intension darzustellen. 

MfG


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Zum "gewohnten Standar*d*" gehört auch ein absolut identisch aussehendes Ladegerät, Dochstecker, Verpackungsaufmachung?


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Wenn du marginale Veränderungen des Samsungchips im 3gs (der so weit ich mich erinner ein beschnittener Hummingbird war) "Eigendesign" nennst, dann ist Samsungs Tablet vom Aussehen her genauso viel Eigendesign. Siehe dazu diverse englische Quellen. Der A4 IST de facto ein Hummingbird-Klon.
> 
> Apple bezieht auch Soundchips von Wolfson, ist Wolfson jetzt ein Auftragsfertiger von Apple? Wenn ich jetzt Apple Produkte beziehe, ist Apple Auftragsfertiger von mir? Wie toll
> 
> ...



Du scheinst nicht verstehen (zu wollen) das es ein Untschied ist, ob Apple etwas bei Samsung fertigen lässt, also von dort bezieht und dafür Geld bezahlt. Oder ob Samsung das Wissen um das fertige Produkt, in dem ihre Teile dann zum Einsatz kommen, nutzt um ein - nett gesagt - ähnliches Produkt zu bauen.
Wohlson ist im übrigen in dem Fall kein Auftragsfertiger sondern Zulieferer, aber wahrscheinlich kennst du nicht mal den Unterschied...


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

@Einblumentopf
Absolut identisch ist das Ladegerät schon einmal nicht, siehe Vergleichsbilder. Genauso wie die Verpackungsaufmachung. Der Dockstecker sieht funktionsbedingt ähnlich aber auch nicht identisch(vor allem nicht im Detail), geschweige denn "absolut identisch" aus.

p.s.: @Standard ist geändert. 

MfG


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Dann vergleiche mal Ladegeräte, Verpackung und Dock anderer Hersteller mit denen von Samsung und Apple.


----------



## Iceananas (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Du scheinst nicht verstehen (zu wollen) das es ein Untschied ist, ob Apple etwas bei Samsung fertigen lässt, also von dort bezieht und dafür Geld bezahlt. Oder ob Samsung das Wissen um das fertige Produkt, in dem ihre Teile dann zum Einsatz kommen, nutzt um ein - nett gesagt - ähnliches Produkt zu bauen.
> Wohlson ist im übrigen in dem Fall kein Auftragsfertiger sondern Zulieferer, aber wahrscheinlich kennst du nicht mal den Unterschied...


 
Und du scheinst nicht zu verstehen dass Samsung nix fertigt, sondern nur mehr oder weniger ihre eigene SoC liefert. Und meinst du ernsthaft wenn Samsung eigene CPUs herstellt, aber zu blöd ist ein funktionierender Mp3 Player/funktionierendes Handy hinzubekommen und von der tollen innovativen Firma Apple abgucken muss?  

Nochmal, Apple fertigt bei Foxcomm...


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Natürlich meine ich das nicht, habe ich auch nirgendwo behauptet. Samsung fertigt im AUFTRAG von Apple Chips für deren Produkte, ebenso wie Displays. (Das Wort Auftrag grenzt es übrigens vom Zulieferer ab). Samsung hat als Konzern sogar als wohl einziger Hersteller der Welt die Mittel Unterhaltungselektronik komplett in Eigenregie herzustellen. Wären sie jetzt noch innovativ, hätten sie auch mal einen Erfolg wie das iPad vorzuweisen. Oder auch wie zuvor das iPhone, oder das Macbook Air. Wie so vielen asiatischen Unternehmen fehlt ihnen jedoch die Kreativität. Das mag auch damit zusammenhängen, das sie sich in den westlichen Verbraucher weniger hineindenken können. Was machen sie also, sie warten bis jemand anderes ein neues Marktsegment erschließt und stoßen dann mit Macht da hinein. Wobei ich wieder am Anfang meiner Ausführungen wäre.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> In der Theorie gibt es viele Möglichkeiten aber die Frage die man sich stellen muss ist, was will der Markt. Man sieht ja ganz gut das Tablets die zu weit vom "gewohnten *Standard*" abweichen weitaus weniger erfolgreich sind.


Ja, nur liegt hier der gewohnte Standard bei der Bedienung und der Leistung, nicht jedoch beim Design. 

@iceananas
Ähm, nichts. Ich dachte wir nennen jetzt alle mal ein paar Fakten, die nichts zum Thema beitragen.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Dann vergleiche mal Ladegeräte, Verpackung und Dock anderer Hersteller mit denen von Samsung und Apple.


Das brauche ich nicht. Es reicht doch das deine Aussage "absolut identisch/identisch" widerlegt ist. 
Des Weiteren könnten wir uns ja gerne auf die Punkte des Geschmacksmusters beziehen.

MfG


----------



## Iceananas (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

:...Und welchen 3D LED Fernseher hat Apple vorzuweisen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Er meinte sicher nicht, dass es eine 1:1 Kopie ist, sondern dass sie beim Design von Apple klauen was nur geht.

@iceananas
Wenn Apple einen 3D FullHD TV hätte, wäre auch 3D FullHD vorhanden.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, nur liegt hier der gewohnte Standard bei der Bedienung und der Leistung, nicht jedoch beim Design.


Und das beschriebene Design im Geschmacksmuster ist sehr allgemein gehalten und beschreibt eher einen Standard als eine "innovative", "einzigartige" Designidee. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Was gabs denn vor dem iPad großartig an Tablets?


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das brauche ich nicht.
> MfG


 
Für so verbohrt hätte ich dich jetzt nicht gehalten. Aber wenn es so ist, dann sind wir spätestens hier in einer Sackgasse (wieder mal) .



DaStash schrieb:


> Und das beschriebene Design im Geschmacksmuster  ist sehr allgemein gehalten und beschreibt eher einen Standard als eine  "innovative", "einzigartige" Designidee.
> 
> MfG


 
Was nichts daran ändert, das gerade Samsung es genau auf die extreme Ähnlichkeit anlegt, was andere Hersteller zu vermeiden suchen.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Für so verbohrt hätte ich dich jetzt nicht gehalten. Aber wenn es so ist, dann sind wir spätestens hier in einer Sackgasse (wieder mal) .


Das hat nichts mit verbohrt zu tun aber wenn wir von "absolut identisch" sprechen, gehe ich auch darauf ein. Nach meiner Auffassung liegen zwischen "absolut identisch" und "ähnliche" Welten. 
Letzteres streite ich auch gar nicht ab.

MfG


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Gut dann sind sie "ähnlich". Die anderer Hersteller sind dann komplett anders...

http://www.apfelzone.at/wp-content/...axy-S-II-im-Vergleich-mit-dem-von-Apple-6.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Ich bin schon gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis die Samsung TV's ne Sprachsteuerung haben. 
Und 3D FullHD. 

@DaStash
Bitte nicht so viele Erbsen zählen, du weißt genau, was gemeint ist.


----------



## Iceananas (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

3D FullHD ist doch alter Hut? Und eigentlich möchte ich auch kein Smalltalk mit meinen elektrischen geräten führen


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Bitte nicht so viele Erbsen zählen, du weißt genau, was gemeint ist.


Zwischen "absolut identisch" und "ähnlich zu unterscheiden hat nichts mit Erbsen zählen zu tun. Das ist grundlegend etwas anderes aber ich weiß ja jetzt wie es gemeint war, ich wollte nur meinen Standpunkt klarstellen.  

MfG


----------



## AeroX (30. November 2011)

Ich mische mich hier ungern ein aber ich lese grad das Apple wieder gegen samsung klagt wegen dem g-Tab  Apple meint das Design immernoch zusehr dem iPad ähnelt 

Ein link dazu: http://n-tv.de/technik/Apple-verklagt-Samsung-erneut-article4895021.html


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> 3D FullHD ist doch alter Hut? Und eigentlich möchte ich auch kein Smalltalk mit meinen elektrischen geräten führen


Wenn es vorhanden ist, ja. 

Was du mit deinen Geräten machen willst ist aber nicht unbedingt das, was der Markt mit den Geräten machen will. Die persönlichen Wünsche sind halt unterschiedlich.


----------



## Stricherstrich (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Aufheben, der Aufhebung
dawg


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Aufheben, der Aufhebung
> dawg


Ja, da musste ich auch schmunzeln. 


AeroX schrieb:


> Ich mische mich hier ungern ein aber ich lese grad das Apple wieder gegen samsung klagt wegen dem g-Tab  Apple meint das Design immernoch zusehr dem iPad ähnelt
> 
> Ein link dazu: http://n-tv.de/technik/Apple-verklagt-Samsung-erneut-article4895021.html


Steht schon im zweiten Post zum Thread. 


MfG


----------



## frido007 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Natürlich meine ich das nicht, habe ich auch nirgendwo behauptet. Samsung fertigt im AUFTRAG von Apple Chips für deren Produkte, ebenso wie Displays. (Das Wort Auftrag grenzt es übrigens vom Zulieferer ab). Samsung hat als Konzern sogar als wohl einziger Hersteller der Welt die Mittel Unterhaltungselektronik komplett in Eigenregie herzustellen. Wären sie jetzt noch innovativ, hätten sie auch mal einen Erfolg wie das iPad vorzuweisen. Oder auch wie zuvor das iPhone, oder das Macbook Air. Wie so vielen asiatischen Unternehmen fehlt ihnen jedoch die Kreativität. Das mag auch damit zusammenhängen, das sie sich in den westlichen Verbraucher weniger hineindenken können. Was machen sie also, sie warten bis jemand anderes ein neues Marktsegment erschließt und stoßen dann mit Macht da hinein. Wobei ich wieder am Anfang meiner Ausführungen wäre.



Nicht böse sein. Aber Apple hat rein garnichts "erfunden" Sie haben auch bestehende Geräte weiterentwickelt und ihr eigenes Design raufgeklatscht. Tabletcomputer gab es schon vor Apple. Auch sowas änliches wie Smartphones.

Und wenns um Preis/Leistung geht kannst Apple komplett wie sie sind in die Tonne werfen. Sieht man ja ganz gut bei den Smartphones und Tabs.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Und wen haben Tablets und Smartphones vor iPad und iPhone interessiert?

Auch wenn es die Teile schon vorher gegeben hat, heißt das nicht, dass alles gleich aussehen muss.


----------



## AmdNator (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

@Nailgun

Im Businessbereich haben sich die Leute dafür interessiert


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Ja, aber der Markt von heute war nicht vorhanden. Erst als Apple die Teile raus brachten, wollte es fast jeder haben.


----------



## einblumentopf (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



frido007 schrieb:


> Wenn du kein Apple-Fanboy bist dann fresse ich einen Besen.
> 
> Nicht böse sein. Aber Apple hat rein garnichts "erfunden" Sie haben auch bestehende Geräte weiterentwickelt und ihr eigenes Design raufgeklatscht. Tabletcomputer gab es schon vor Apple. Auch sowas änliches wie Smartphones.
> 
> Und wenns um Preis/Leistung geht kannst Apple komplett wie sie sind in die Tonne werfen. Sieht man ja ganz gut bei den Smartphones und Tabs.


 
Na dann mal guten Appetit! Mir ist sowas von egal ob das nun Apple erfunden hat oder nicht. Fakt ist das dieses Marktsegment vor dem iPad von den Absatzzahlen quasi nicht existent war. Wäre es HP, Nokia oder sonst wer gewesen, der das Ding als erstes in größeren Mengen auf den Markt gebracht hat, und wäre es dann von Samsung genauso schamlos zum Vorbild genommen worden, würde ich das genauso kritisieren. Und was hat der Preis mit der hier geführten Diskussion zu tun? Nimms mir nicht übel aber sich von der Seite in ne Diskussion einzuklinken mit Argumenten die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben, nur um die eine Partei schlecht aussehen zu lassen, das riecht für mich eher nach Fanboy, erst recht wenn sie andere Leute als erstes gleich so titulieren. 

Edit: Im übrigen sagst du es ja selbst. Apple hat *sein* Design draufgeklatscht. Wieso macht Samsung das nicht auch? Komisch das das jetzt auf einmal das einzig mögliche Design sein soll...


----------



## Iceananas (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Was du mit deinen Geräten machen willst ist aber nicht unbedingt das, was der Markt mit den Geräten machen will. Die persönlichen Wünsche sind halt unterschiedlich.


 
Nagut, zu Hause sollen sie das von mir auch noch machen können. In der Ubahn möchte ich aber nicht neben solche Behindis sitzen 

Zitat heute: "RUFE MUTTI AN!! NEIN NICHT MURAT, MUTTI!!!11"


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Du willst doch nur nicht neben Leuten sitzen, die Murat anrufen.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (30. November 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Er will vllt neben Leuten sitzen, die leise sind und nicht ihr Handy anschreien ...


----------



## spionkaese (30. November 2011)

Also, fassen wir den Thread zusammen:
-Samsung kopiert alles von Apple, immer.
-Es gab zwar schon vorher Smartphones und Tablets, Apple hat aber trotzdem alleinigen Anspruch auf die Patente und Geschmacksmuster
-Man sollte im Internet IMMER auf das d in
Standar*d* achten

Was sind wir heute wieder produktiv


----------



## TacTic (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Ist ja das was ich sage. In meinen Augen ist Samsung für den Wettbewerb und Fortschritt in der IT und Unterhaltungsindustrie die größte "Gefahr". So absurd das auch klingen mag. Es ist für mich das Vorzeigebeispiel für ein typisch fernöstliches Großunternehmen. Nämlich das man mit quasi keinen eingenen Ideen auf den Markt kommt, sondern nur wartet was andere Branchengrößen (in den letzten Jahren vorrangig Apple) so treiben, um diese dann so schnell wie möglich und exakt wie möglich zu kopieren *und aufgrund geringerer F&E Kosten auch preislich zu unterbieten*. Die Tatsache das man mit Android auch noch das passende Betriebssystem für den mobilen Sektor geschenkt bekommt hat das Ganze noch beschleunigt. Das gefährliche an Samsung ist dabei das sie als Auftragsfertiger schon das nötige Know How mitbringen um eben diesen Kopierprozess sowohl zeitnah als auch preisgünstig und unabhängig von anderen Zulieferern durchzuziehen. Auch wenn ihre Produkte (meist im 2. oder 3. Anlauf) dann auch wirklich konkurenzfähig sind (muss man anerkennen) sehe ich sie langfristig doch eher als Bremse für den technologischen Fortschritt. Gerade deshalb finde ich es schon schön zu sehen das es jemanden gibt der sich (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) mal gegen diese Geschäftspraktik zur wehr setzt.


 
Blablabla...  typisch naiver Europäer, der noch in der Vorstellung feststeckt, wir wären dem Rest der Welt um Jahrzehnte voraus und in Asien leben sie alle aufm Feld und bauen Reis an.
Was hat denn das fortschrittliche Unternehmen Apple an F&E Kosten? Da bin ich mal gespannt. Chips holen sie sich von Samsung, die das KnowHow dafür bestimmt nicht aus der Sesamstraße haben.
Displays holen sie sich von Samsung und LG. Speicher holen sie sich von Samsung.
Sag mir mal wo Samsung geringere F&E Kosten haben soll? Sie sind so ziemlich die FORTSCHRITTLICHSTEN auf dem Gebiet der Display Technologie.
Aber hey..  das Galaxy Tab ähnelt dem Ipad, also müssen sämtliche Produkte von Samsung kopiert sein. 
Apple hingegen ist so innovativ. Sie entwickeln ein Design was an schlichtheit nicht zu überbieten ist (was für eine grandiose Design Meister Leistung) und entwickeln ein Sprachprogramm...   oh wait. Das wurde ja gekauft. 
Aber leb ruhig weiter in deiner Traumwelt.


----------



## Spinal (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Mich kotzt das Verkaufsverbot gelinde gesagt total an.

Das gewisse Marken gegen Produktpiratierie im form von unendlich vielen, minderwertigen Kopien vorgehen kann ich total verstehen, aber hier geht es darum mit zweifelhaften Patentklagen einen Hersteller hochwertiger und sehr guter Produkte vom Markt zu drängen.
Ich könnte es verstehen wenn es wirklich um eine Erfindung Apples ging. Oder das Design 1:1 kopiert wurde, oder was weiß ich. Das machen andere Hersteller zurecht auch (zum Beispiel auch bei kopiertem Design von Besteck oder Kochtopfgriffen usw.).
Aber ein Gerät, welches in meinen Augen einfach nur in die gleiche Produktkategorie gehört, zu verbieten, ist mist. Ich bin juristisch da überhaupt nicht sattelfest und kenne mich mit der genauen Klage nicht aus, aber für mich als Endverbraucher ist das eben mist, egal wer wen verklagt.

Soll Apple eben weitermachen wie zu seinen besten Zeiten und die Leute durch ihre Produkte überzeugen und sich nicht mit solchen Methoden den Platz in der Nahrungskette sichern.

Man muss aber auch sagen, das Samsung nicht gerade eine kreative Ader bei der Gestaltung ihrer Geräte gezeigt hat.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Vorsicht_Bissig schrieb:


> Er will vllt neben Leuten sitzen, die leise sind und nicht ihr Handy anschreien ...


Also so weit ich das von Siri in der Werbung mit bekommen habe, hat da keiner sein Handy angeschrien. Da finde ich es nerviger, wenn Leute laut MP3s mit dem Handy hören. 


Spinal schrieb:


> Mich kotzt das Verkaufsverbot gelinde gesagt total an.
> 
> Das gewisse Marken gegen Produktpiratierie im form von unendlich vielen, minderwertigen Kopien vorgehen kann ich total verstehen, aber hier geht es darum mit zweifelhaften Patentklagen einen Hersteller hochwertiger und sehr guter Produkte vom Markt zu drängen.
> Ich könnte es verstehen wenn es wirklich um eine Erfindung Apples ging. Oder das Design 1:1 kopiert wurde, oder was weiß ich. Das machen andere Hersteller zurecht auch (zum Beispiel auch bei kopiertem Design von Besteck oder Kochtopfgriffen usw.).
> ...


Ich kann dich schon verstehen, aber hier geht es darum, dass Samsung ein Produkt mit den selben Designmerkmalen billiger gleich neben dem iPad in den Shops anbietet und das obwohl sie von Jobs im Sommer 2010 gebeten worden sind, das Design zu ändern, also sind sie an den Klagen selber Schuld, da es gereicht hätte, wenn sie nur gegen einen der fünf Punkte des Geschmacksmusters nicht verstoßen hätten.

@TacTic
Samsung hat niedrigere Fertigungskosten, da es ja ihre Werke sind.


----------



## Spinal (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich kann dich schon verstehen, aber hier geht es darum, dass Samsung ein Produkt mit den selben Designmerkmalen billiger gleich neben dem iPad in den Shops anbietet und das obwohl sie von Jobs im Sommer 2010 gebeten worden sind, das Design zu ändern, also sind sie an den Klagen selber Schuld, da es gereicht hätte, wenn sie nur gegen einen der fünf Punkte des Geschmacksmusters nicht verstoßen hätten.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht um welche 5 Punkte das sind, aber das man ein "alltägliches" Design so schützen kann, finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Vermutlich verstoßen auch andere Tablet Hersteller gegen das "Geschmackmuster", aber Samsung bietet eben mitunter die besten Android Tablets und man muss kein Verschwörungstheoretiker sein um da einen Zusammenhang zu sehen. Und wieviel ist denn das Galaxy Tab günstiger? Soweit ich das sehe ist der Preis vergleichbar für ein vergleichbares Produkt.

Edit: Was Jobs "Bitte" um ein anderes Design betrifft. Was da in wirklichkeit gelaufen ist weiß man nicht. Aber ich finde das sehr lächerlich.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Naja, selbst wenn er sie nicht ein halbes Jahr vor der Vorstellung gebeten haben sollte, hätte Samsung ja mal schauen können, was ihr größter Kunde so an Produkten auf den Markt hat. 
Upps, das haben sie ja. 

Apple haben es aber auch zugegeben, dass sie gezielt gegen Samsung vor gehen, da die die größten Konkurrenten sind. 

Es hätte auch gereicht, wenn die Ecken nicht gleichmäßig abgerundet wären.


----------



## frido007 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



einblumentopf schrieb:


> Na dann mal guten Appetit! Mir ist sowas von egal ob das nun Apple erfunden hat oder nicht. Fakt ist das dieses Marktsegment vor dem iPad von den Absatzzahlen quasi nicht existent war. Wäre es HP, Nokia oder sonst wer gewesen, der das Ding als erstes in größeren Mengen auf den Markt gebracht hat, und wäre es dann von Samsung genauso schamlos zum Vorbild genommen worden, würde ich das genauso kritisieren. Und was hat der Preis mit der hier geführten Diskussion zu tun? Nimms mir nicht übel aber sich von der Seite in ne Diskussion einzuklinken mit Argumenten die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben, nur um die eine Partei schlecht aussehen zu lassen, das riecht für mich eher nach Fanboy, erst recht wenn sie andere Leute als erstes gleich so titulieren.
> 
> Edit: Im übrigen sagst du es ja selbst. Apple hat *sein* Design draufgeklatscht. Wieso macht Samsung das nicht auch? Komisch das das jetzt auf einmal das einzig mögliche Design sein soll...


 

Du hast Recht! Samsung und zwar nur Samsung hat ganz Böses getan. Das überaus einzigartige unverwechselbare Design vom Schöpfer Apple kopiert.  

Sie sollten vielleicht ein 7 eckiges Tab in rosa auf den Markt bringen. Aber es wird Samsung auch nichts helfen, da Apple sicher dann gegen die gerade Glasplatte klagt.  Das ist genau das Problem was ich mit Apple zur Zeit habe.

Ach ja: Für mich hat der Preis sehr wohl was mit einem Produkt bzw vergleichbaren Produkten zu tun. Und so vergleiche ich dann auch Preis/Leistung. Und nach diesen Gesichtspunkten kaufe ich auch. 
Ich brauche keinen Pseudo-Lifestyle um zu zeigen das ich mehr Geld besitze oder mehr Geld für dieselbe Leistung ausgebe, nur um ein gewisses Symbol irgendwo drauf zu haben.


Das einzig gute was Apple hat ist ihre wirklich überaus grandiose Marketingabteilung! Wie auch unter den Autoherstellen Mini.


PS: Ich nehme das mit dem Fanboy zurück, da es anscheinend in dem Forum nicht erwünscht ist. Ich meinte es auch nicht böse.  Jeder ist von irgendwas ein bischen "Fanboy" oder ein bischen mehr "Fanboy"


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Dezember 2011)

@frido007
Du hast anscheinend ein Problem mit dem Geschmacksmuster. Dieses umfasst 5 Punkte und wenn ein Tab nur bei einem Punkt anders ist, kommt Apple mit ner Klage nicht durch. 

Die Ecken müssen nicht gleichmäßig abgerundet sein und der Rahmen muss auch nicht ne Metalloptik haben, also gibt's schon mal zwei Punkte, wo man locker abweichen kann, aber das wollte Samsung ja nicht.


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Spinal schrieb:


> Mich kotzt das Verkaufsverbot gelinde gesagt total an.
> 
> Das gewisse Marken gegen Produktpiratierie im form von unendlich vielen, minderwertigen Kopien vorgehen kann ich total verstehen, aber hier geht es darum mit zweifelhaften Patentklagen einen Hersteller hochwertiger und sehr guter Produkte vom Markt zu drängen.
> Ich könnte es verstehen wenn es wirklich um eine Erfindung Apples ging. Oder das Design 1:1 kopiert wurde, oder was weiß ich. Das machen andere Hersteller zurecht auch (zum Beispiel auch bei kopiertem Design von Besteck oder Kochtopfgriffen usw.).
> Aber ein Gerät, welches in meinen Augen einfach nur in die gleiche Produktkategorie gehört, zu verbieten, ist mist. Ich bin juristisch da überhaupt nicht sattelfest und kenne mich mit der genauen Klage nicht aus, aber für mich als Endverbraucher ist das eben mist, egal wer wen verklagt.


 Ganz genau und vor allem ist es Mist, dass trotz fehlendem Rechtsspruch ein Verkaufsverbot verhängt wurde und so massiv in den Markt eingegriffen wurde. Zum Glück hat das jetzt das australische Gericht rechtzeitig erkannt und reagiert.


> Soll Apple eben weitermachen wie zu seinen besten Zeiten und die Leute durch ihre Produkte überzeugen und sich nicht mit solchen Methoden den Platz in der Nahrungskette sichern.


 Es besteht ja kein Problem darin sein geistiges Eigentum zu schützen. Voraussetzung sollte aber ein gewisser Innovationsgrad sein und nicht wie in dem Fall ein viel zu allgemein gehaltenes Geschmacksmuster welches quasi auf alle Tablets zutrifft.


> Man muss aber auch sagen, das Samsung nicht gerade eine kreative Ader bei der Gestaltung ihrer Geräte gezeigt hat.


Das ist eine Theorie. Die andere ist das vorab durchgeführte Marktanalysen einfach ergeben haben, dass jenes schlichte Standarddesign von der Zielgruppe bevorzugt wird. Unterstützend dazu kann man die Verkaufserfolge der stark anders aussehenden Tablets(Sony) entgegen halten, welche diese These bestätigen würden.



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht um welche 5 Punkte das sind, aber das man ein "alltägliches" Design so schützen kann, finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Vermutlich verstoßen auch andere Tablet Hersteller gegen das "Geschmackmuster", aber Samsung bietet eben mitunter die besten Android Tablets und man muss kein Verschwörungstheoretiker sein um da einen Zusammenhang zu sehen. Und wieviel ist denn das Galaxy Tab günstiger? Soweit ich das sehe ist der Preis vergleichbar für ein vergleichbares Produkt.


 Genau das ist der Punkt. Und das hat Apple ja auch auf die Frage eines australischen Richters hin, zugegeben. Konsequenter Weise muss man eigentlich das Patent aberkennen, da Apple es nicht konsequent durchsetzt sondern es lediglich dazu verwendet geziehlt den größten Konkurrenten vom Markt fernzuhalten.


> Edit: Was Jobs "Bitte" um ein anderes Design betrifft. Was da in wirklichkeit gelaufen ist weiß man nicht. Aber ich finde das sehr lächerlich.






Nailgun schrieb:


> @frido007
> Du hast anscheinend ein Problem mit dem Geschmacksmuster. Dieses umfasst 5 Punkte und wenn ein Tab nur bei einem Punkt anders ist, kommt Apple mit ner Klage nicht durch.
> 
> Die Ecken müssen nicht gleichmäßig abgerundet sein und der Rahmen muss auch nicht ne Metalloptik haben, also gibt's schon mal zwei Punkte, wo man locker abweichen kann, aber das wollte Samsung ja nicht.


Mir scheint das nicht zu stimmen was du sagst, siehe unsere Debatte mit den Icons. In dem Fall hast selbst du nichts entgegengesetzt, dass hier Äpfel mit Birnen oder besser gesagt Icons mit Widgets gleichgestellt werden. 
Woher entnimmst du das man nur in einem Punkt abweichen muss?


MfG


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Nochmal, Apple fertigt bei Foxcomm...


 
Apple fertigt bei niemandem. Apple *lässt* fertigen. Wie die meisten Hersteller, welche ihr Produkt oder selbst entwickelte Komponenten eben fremd fertigen lassen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

@DaStash
Dass es reicht, wenn man bei einem Punkt abweicht, stand, glaube ich, mal auf chip.de, aber der Beweis für meine Aussage ist ja das neue Galaxy Tab, wo ja nur der Lautsprecher in den Rahmen gewandert ist, damit der eine Funktion erfüllt und nicht mehr nur dem Design dient. 

Dass einem das Patent aberkannt werden muss, wenn man nicht gegen alle Verstöße vor geht, habe ich aber noch nirgendwo gelesen und was für Marktanalysen meinst du denn bitte? Höre ich auch zum ersten mal und so wie es zur Zeit aussieht, hat Samsung nur gesehen, wie gut sich das iPad verkauft. 

Dass sich das Sony Tablet nicht gut verkauft, liegt nicht am ausgefallenen Design, sonder weil das Teil billig verarbeitet ist und sich auch so anfühlt. Wenn du etwas anderes belegen kannst, dann bitte. 

Und Jobs war bei Samsung.


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Dass es reicht, wenn man bei einem Punkt abweicht, stand, glaube ich, mal auf chip.de, aber der Beweis für meine Aussage ist ja das neue Galaxy Tab, wo ja nur der Lautsprecher in den Rahmen gewandert ist, damit der eine Funktion erfüllt und nicht mehr nur dem Design dient.


Darüber hinaus hat sich auch die komplette FOrm des Rahmen geändert. 


> Dass einem das Patent aberkannt werden muss, wenn man nicht gegen alle Verstöße vor geht, habe ich aber noch nirgendwo gelesen


 Nicht den Spieß umdrehen, woher hast du die Information das solch ein atent nur dann gültig ist, wenn alle aufgezählten Punkte betroffen sind? Würde mich wirklich interessieren. 


> und was für Marktanalysen meinst du denn bitte? Höre ich auch zum ersten mal und so wie es zur Zeit aussieht, hat Samsung nur gesehen, wie gut sich das iPad verkauft.


 Vor Produktkonzeption und einführung wird erst einmal eine Design/Marktstudie betrieben. Das ist bei solchen Dingen in den Größenordnungen so üblich.


> Dass sich das Sony Tablet nicht gut verkauft, liegt nicht am ausgefallenen Design, sonder weil das Teil billig verarbeitet ist und sich auch so anfühlt. Wenn du etwas anderes belegen kannst, dann bitte.


 Das ist deine Vermutung und belegt hast du damit ja nichts also kann ich auch nichts anderes belegen. Ich hatte mir bezüglich des genannten Tablets Tests durchgelesen wo insgesamt das Design und deren Nachteile eher negativ kritisch gesehen wurden.


> Und Jobs war bei Samsung.


Das ist hören/sagen und dann auch noch vom Chefanwalt von Apple für Patentrecht. Hört sich sehr subjektiv an wie ich finde. Darüber hinaus werden dort ja noch die gefälschten Bilder verwendet, die auch nicht wie suggeriert die Startbildschirme und das original Format darstellen. 
Also ich weiß ja nicht...

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Ok, das Muster umfasst 6 Punkte, aber ich hatte recht. Klick

Anscheinend wurden Motorola doch verklagt und gegen einen spanischen Hersteller konnten sie sich nicht durch setzen, also geht Apple doch auch gegen andere Hersteller vor. Klick

Wo hast du das bitte her, dass Marktstudien ergeben haben, dass das Sony Tablet wegen dem Design nicht gut ankommt?


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ok, das Muster umfasst 6 Punkte, aber ich hatte recht. Klick


 Danke, jetzt bin ich schlauer. 


> Anscheinend wurden Motorola doch verklagt und gegen einen spanischen Hersteller konnten sie sich nicht durch setzen, also geht Apple doch auch gegen andere Hersteller vor. Klick


 Diese News bezieht sich auf die gleiche Fußnote über die wir schon debattiert hatten. Status quo: Keine Bestätigung oder sonstiges ist also nicht mehr als eine Vermutung oder ein Gerücht.


> Wo hast du das bitte her, dass Marktstudien ergeben haben, dass das Sony Tablet wegen dem Design nicht gut ankommt?


 Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass das Marktstudien ergeben haben. Ich habe gesagt das man solche Studien vor einer Produktkonzeption durchführt. 

MfG


----------



## TacTic (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @TacTic
> Samsung hat niedrigere Fertigungskosten, da es ja ihre Werke sind.


 
Und Fertigungskosten haben genau was mit Forschung und Entwicklung zu tun? 

Öhm... achja...  gar nichts. 


Abgesehen davon, hindert sie niemand daran auch eigene Werke zu bauen und selbst zu fertigen. 
Genug Milliarden um sich einen riesigen Glaspalast bauen zu lassen haben sie ja auch. 
Aber hey... dann müsste man sich ja den Vorwurf der Menschenausbeutung gefallen lassen. 
So lässt man halt bei Foxcom fertigen, wohlwissend über die Zustände der Arbeiter und kann ja gemütlich sagen, man sei dafür nicht verantwortlich. 



...

und jetzt hab ich mich doch wieder zu einem zwecklosen Kommentar zu deiner Antwort hinreissen lassen..


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Und wieso kritisierst du nicht HP, Motorola, Nintendo, ASUS,...?
Die lassen auch bei Foxconn fertigen. 

Ach ja, die Selbstmörder dort waren ja alle in der Apple Abteilung tätig.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



TacTic schrieb:


> Aber hey... dann müsste man sich ja den Vorwurf der Menschenausbeutung gefallen lassen.
> So lässt man halt bei Foxcom fertigen, wohlwissend über die Zustände der Arbeiter und kann ja gemütlich sagen, man sei dafür nicht verantwortlich.


 
Wie kommst du darauf?
Apple selbst beschäftigt tausende Mitarbeiter weltweit und diese bringen sich wohl kaum häufiger um als andere Menschen selben Kulturkreises, noch zahlt Apple seinen Mitarbeitern zu wenig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

@DaStash
Dass man das Patent verliert, wenn man nicht gegen jeden Verstoß vor geht, nehme ich dir ja ab, aber das mit den Marktstudien hätte ich gerne verlinkt, da mir das etwas zu spontan kommt. Immerhin kauen wir das Thema ja schon länger durch. 
Im speziellen interessiert mich, wie du darauf kommst, dass sich das Sony Tablet wegen dem Design schlecht verkauft. 
Hoffentlich vergleichst du nicht die Verkaufszahlen von Sony mit denen von Apple und Samsung.


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Dass man das Patent verliert, wenn man nicht gegen jeden Verstoß vor geht, nehme ich dir ja ab, aber das mit den Marktstudien hätte ich gerne verlinkt, da mir das etwas zu spontan kommt. Immerhin kauen wir das Thema ja schon länger durch.


Es ist der normale Verlauf das man vor Produktkonzeption Zielgruppen in Form von Marktanalysen erstellt, genauso wie Designstudien. Das geht jetzt ganz schön in die Tiefe. Wenn es Dich interessiert, hier wird das Thema gut angeschnitten.


> Im speziellen interessiert mich, wie du darauf kommst, dass sich das Sony Tablet wegen dem Design schlecht verkauft.
> Hoffentlich vergleichst du nicht die Verkaufszahlen von Sony mit denen von Apple und Samsung.


Na genauso wie du darauf gekommen bist das es an der Wertigkeit liegt.  In Verbindung mit den Marktanalysen bringst du es nur die ganze Zeit, dabei hat das damit wie ich es geschrieben habe nichts zu tun. 

MFG


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Welche Produktkonzeption?
Samsung hat ja beim iPad gesehen, welches Design gut ankommt und wenn du mir das mit dem Sony Tablet nicht glaubst, dann nimm mal eines in die Hand, dann weißt du was ich meine. 

Selbst wenn ein anderes Design nicht gewünscht werden würde, was ja immer noch nicht belegt ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man gegen das Geschmacksmuster verstoßen muss.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> und wenn du mir das mit dem Sony Tablet nicht glaubst, dann nimm mal eines in die Hand, dann weißt du was ich meine.


 Nailgung, wo habe ich das denn behauptet, dass das Sony Gerät nicht deiner Beschreibung mit der Wertigkeit entspricht? K. A. warum du immer wieder auf diesen Punkt herumreitest. 


> Selbst wenn ein anderes Design nicht gewünscht werden würde, was ja immer noch nicht belegt ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man gegen das Geschmacksmuster verstoßen muss.


 Nailgun, schau doch mal welche Tablets sich so am besten am Markt positionieren und auch die besten Testergebnisse absahnen. Da sollte Dir doch ein entscheidenes Merkmal auffallen.  Des Weiteren ist es rechtlich noch gar nicht erwiesen, dass gegen das Geschmacksmuster verstoßen wurde, genau aus dem Grund wurde ja auch in Australien die einstweilige Verfügung wieder aufgehoben. 

Ich würde den Tag nach jetzigem Kenntnisstand nicht vor dem Abend loben, es ist nicht mehr auszuschließen das Apple evtl. die Klage verlieren könnte. Dann kämen imense Schadensersatzansprüche auf Apple zu, was auch so ein großer Konzern nicht mal so eben wegstecken kann. 

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot aufgehoben!*

Manchmal fragt man sich ob einige überhaupt mal in einer Firma gearbeitet haben die mehr als 10 Mitarbeiter umfasst

Wo Apple fertigen lässt spielt jetzt wirklich keine Rolle und hat überhaupt nichts mit Patentrecht zu tun. Und auch wegen Foxconn, nur weil Apple Foxconn Aufträge gibt müssen sie noch lange nicht dort für ein gutes Arbeitsklima sorgen. Man produziert wos am günstigsten ist und gute Qualität dabei herauskommt, da hat sich Foxconn eben gut angeboten. Oder meinst du ein Produktmanager mit Provision sucht sich die teuerste Fertigungsfabrik aus nur weil die Menschen dort ein besseres Arbeitsklima haben? Wir kommen in der Realität. Hat aber nichts mit Apple zu tun, sondern mit allen Firmen die  Produktionen Outsourcen (und das sind ziemlich viele, sieht man ja am Wirtschaftswachstum China z.B.)

Ist sowieso lächerlich sich mit einer Ipod Kopie heranzuschleichen, schon aus dem Grund würd ich nie ein Galaxy Tab kaufen. Man haltet die Kunden für so dumm, und einige raffens noch nicht mal


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*

An alle Teilnehmer des Threads, es gibt ein aktuelle Update, siehe hier.:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-verkaufsverbotes-aufgehoben.html#post3689602

MfG


----------



## McClaine (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*

@ Stash,
hoffe du machst das selbe und kommst ausversehen aufn Igno Button, hat mir jedenfalls nicht geschadet 

Und was ich hier grade auf Seite 4 gelesen habe von Blumentopf, zwecks Kopieren von Samsung etc...
Bloß noch "lol", ehrlich... Samsung baut in fast jeder Elektroniksparte Geräte, Monitore, Fernseher, Festplatten etc; 
Samsung forscht in der Displaytechnik, fertigt Chips and bzw die HW für ihre Geräte selber an und da behauptet ihr Samsung kopiere nur!? 
Das einzige was Apple tut ist Werbung machen, ihre HW kaufen, Gegner verklagen und ein paar unterschiedliche Elektronikgeräte anbieten...also bitte. 

Das sind 2 total unterschiedliche Firmen.

Leute, ich lass mir was eingehen, aber immer auf dem selben Mist rumzureiten wird langsam mehr als lächerlich, lasst euch was anderes einfallen. GT 10.0 und 10.1 lassen sich leicht vom Ipad 2 unterscheiden und darum gehts hier...
Und wie schon 100x geschrieben: wer das zB im Laden beim Kauf nicht erkennt, ist nicht in der Lage so ein Pad zu benutzen

Und Nail, brauchst nicht Antworten, ich Igno dich und alles weitere von dir ist mir sowas von wurst 

MfG


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*

@DarkFleet: Das heißt hält, nicht haltet für dumm. 

Wenn ihr etwas weniger Pro Apple und etwas weniger Contra Samsung währt, wäre alles in Ordnung.
Aber eine Firma, egal was sie macht, immer zu verteidigen geht mir nicht in den Schädel. Davon
habt ihr doch nichts


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> @DarkFleet: Das heißt hält, nicht haltet für dumm.
> 
> Wenn ihr etwas weniger Pro Apple und etwas weniger Contra Samsung währt, wäre alles in Ordnung.
> Aber eine Firma, egal was sie macht, immer zu verteidigen geht mir nicht in den Schädel. Davon
> habt ihr doch nichts


 Das hat nichts mit einer ProUnternehmen:X Haltung zu tun. Hier geht es um Sachverhalte. Ich finde es auch nicht besonders schön, wenn man sachlich debattiert und dann irgendwer ankommt und die Fanboykarte zieht und meint eine 12 Seiten lange Diskusion auf einen Post runterbrechen zu können. 

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> @DarkFleet: Das heißt hält, nicht haltet für dumm.
> 
> Wenn ihr etwas weniger Pro Apple und etwas weniger Contra Samsung währt, wäre alles in Ordnung.
> Aber eine Firma, egal was sie macht, immer zu verteidigen geht mir nicht in den Schädel. Davon
> habt ihr doch nichts



Wie gesagt bin ich Schweizer, mal schauen wie du Schweizerdeutsch sprichst. Ok?

Ausserdem habe ich kein Produkt von Apple, im Gegensatz zu dir. Also bist du wohl mehr der ProApfel. Ich definiere mich nicht durch Marken wie es einige Vorziehen. Hier geht es um Patentsverletzungen und das nicht zu knapp.

BTT, es geht darum, das es PATENTRECHTE gibt, und wenn man gegen die VERSTöSST ist es "nicht in Ordnung". Nur Zufall will Samsung genau das gleiche Produkt auf den Markt bringen, FÜR WELCHES sie produziert haben, schlicht eine Frechheit sogar das Design zu übernehmen welches sogar gegen die Patente verstösst, die immer genaustens definiert werden müssen (Winkel, Oberflächenbeschaffenheit, etc.)


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> ...welches sogar gegen die Patente verstösst, die immer genaustens definiert werden müssen (Winkel, Oberflächenbeschaffenheit, etc.)


Genau das ist der Punkt. Ließ Dir doch mal das Patent durch, da ist nichts genau beschrieben. Alle 5/6 Punkt sind so allgemeingehalten und offen formuliert, dass jene Beschreibungen auf alle Tablets formell zutreffen.^^

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Ließ Dir doch mal das Patent durch, da ist nichts genau beschrieben. Alle 5/6 Punkt sind so allgemeingehalten und offen formuliert, dass jene Beschreibungen auf alle Tablets formell zutreffen.^^
> 
> MfG


 

Ach so,

dann hat man halt Pech gehabt und muss sich was neues einfallen lassen, ist ja nicht so das Samsung ohne Tablet nicht leben könnte

Samsung hätte es ja auch patentieren könne, kann man aber nicht wenn man die Idee nicht als erster hat. Wer hat schon damit gerechnet, dass solch gute Pads herauskommen? Ich zumindest nicht.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ach so,
> 
> dann hat man halt Pech gehabt und muss sich was neues einfallen lassen, ist ja nicht so das Samsung ohne Tablet nicht leben könnte
> 
> Samsung hätte es ja auch patentieren könne, kann man aber nicht wenn man die Idee nicht als erster hat. Wer hat schon damit gerechnet, dass solch gute Pads herauskommen? Ich zumindest nicht.


Darkfleet, es ist doch unstrittig, dass das iPad das erste richtig gute Tablet war und niemand spricht es Apple ab, wenn sie sich grundlegend ihre Ideen schützen lassen wollen aber das Geschmacksmuster beschreibt hier nicht im Speziellen das iPad und dessen Design, sondern es ist so allgemein gehalten das es quasi in allen Punkten auf alle anderen Tablets auch zutrifft. Und bei einigen Punkten, siehe Icons, Bildschirm mittig etc., handelt es sich nun einmal um ein technisch bedingtes Design, was es eben auch so in der Selbstvertsändlichkeit der Nutzung lange vorher existiert hat.

Warum konnte Apple das dann schützen?
Weil Geschmacksmuster quasi ungeprüft vergeben werden und da ist auch schon der nächste Punkt der Vielen bitter aufstößt, nämlich das man dann mit einem quasi nicht inhaltlich geprüften Geschmacksmuster, so stark, siehe Einstweilige Verfügung, in den Markt eingreifen kann. 

Der dritte Punkt ist der wohl Emotionalste, nämlich das Apple, wie jedes andere Unternehmen auch, nicht gängige Lizenszahlungen vereinbart, sondern Konkurrenten ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste also letzendlich die Kunden, diese vom Markt fernhalten möchte, mit allen Mitteln.

MfG


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*

Hier wird sachlich debattiert ? Mal was ganz neues  Und jetzt
komme ich, der böse Flamer und störe die nette Atmosphäre oder was ?

@DarkFleet: Schau dir mal meine User News an. Klar, ich bin pro Apple


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Hier wird sachlich debattiert ? Mal was ganz neues  Und jetzt
> komme ich, der böse Flamer und störe die nette Atmosphäre oder was ?


Im Großen und Ganzen ja. Debatten werden nun mal oftmals hitzig geführt, dass ist völlig normal.
Du scherst halt durch deine Kritik alle über einen Kamm und das habe ich eben kritisch angemerkt. 


MfG


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*

Es gibt schon wieder neue Info´s. Es bleibt spannend!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-verkaufsverbotes-aufgehoben.html#post3689602





MfG


----------



## Spinal (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*



McClaine schrieb:


> @ Stash,
> Leute, ich lass mir was eingehen, aber immer auf dem selben Mist rumzureiten wird langsam mehr als lächerlich, lasst euch was anderes einfallen. GT 10.0 und 10.1 lassen sich leicht vom Ipad 2 unterscheiden und darum gehts hier...
> Und wie schon 100x geschrieben: wer das zB im Laden beim Kauf nicht erkennt, ist nicht in der Lage so ein Pad zu benutzen
> MfG


 
Du und ich und die meißten Leute der Welt können ein iPad vom Galaxy Tab genau so gut unterscheiden wie einen Sony von einem Philips Fernseher. Aber Apple erwirgt dennoch aufgrund dieser fragwürdigen Patente, die anscheinend so allgemein gehalten sind, dass ja theoretisch kaum einer noch ein Tablet mit einem Viereckigen Design und glatter Oberfläche bauen darf, ein Verkaufsverbot des Galaxy Tab.
Und das ist in meinen Augen das bittere daran, wenn Apple nächstes Jahr in den TV Markt einsteigen, wird es bald wahrscheinlich keine viereckigen TVs mehr geben. Ich hoffe die etablierten Hersteller rüsten sich für den Fall, dass Apple in der Sparte auch anfängt los zu klagen.

Nochmal zu dem Urteil, wahrscheinlich ist das Urteiljuristisch vollkommen korrekt, man muss sich wahrscheinlich eher nochmal Gedanken um die Patente machen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Betschi (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*

Wenn Apple ins TV-Geschäft einsteigt, braucht man 6-eckige TV-Geräte


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*



Spinal schrieb:


> Und das ist in meinen Augen das bittere daran, wenn Apple nächstes Jahr in den TV Markt einsteigen, wird es bald wahrscheinlich keine viereckigen TVs mehr geben. Ich hoffe die etablierten Hersteller rüsten sich für den Fall, dass Apple in der Sparte auch anfängt los zu klagen.





> Nochmal zu dem Urteil, wahrscheinlich ist das Urteiljuristisch vollkommen korrekt, man muss sich wahrscheinlich eher nochmal Gedanken um die Patente machen.
> 
> bye
> Spinal


Naja, dass zu entscheiden bei der allgemeinen Formulierung ist letzendlich nichts was man definitiv machen kann, da viel zu viel Interpretationsspielraum besteht, siehe aktuell die Ping Pong Entscheidungen in Australien.

MfG


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*

@DaStash: Wenn du nicht richtig liest, kann ich nichts machen.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> @DaStash: Wenn du nicht richtig liest, kann ich nichts machen.


Ich hab Dir auf die Pinnwand geantwortet. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nailgun, schau doch mal welche Tablets sich so am besten am Markt positionieren und auch die besten Testergebnisse absahnen. Da sollte Dir doch ein entscheidenes Merkmal auffallen.  Des Weiteren ist es rechtlich noch gar nicht erwiesen, dass gegen das Geschmacksmuster verstoßen wurde, genau aus dem Grund wurde ja auch in Australien die einstweilige Verfügung wieder aufgehoben.


Ähm, die besten Testergebnisse haben iPad und Galaxy Tab und der Rest sieht vom Design her nicht großartig anders aus, aber deswegen würde ich nicht schlussfolgern, dass das Design vom Sony Tablet schlechter ankommt, da man es mit ziemlich viel Einheitsbrei vergleichen würde, außerdem ist es auch noch nicht so lange auf dem Markt. 

Die einstweilige Verfügung wurde nur deswegen aufgehoben, weil es anscheinend unfair für Samsung ist, wenn sie vom Weihnachtsgeschäft ausgeschlossen werden und nicht weil zur Zeit Zweifel wegen dem Geschmacksmuster bestehen. 


Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wenn ihr etwas weniger Pro Apple und etwas weniger Contra Samsung währt, wäre alles in Ordnung.
> Aber eine Firma, egal was sie macht, immer zu verteidigen geht mir nicht in den Schädel. Davon
> habt ihr doch nichts


Ich verteidige Apple nicht bei allem was sie machen. 
Wenn Samsung für 3 Jahre 3G Patente Geld fordert, steht ihnen das zu, danach hat Apple die Chips ja bei Intel gekauft und die haben die Technik lizensieren lassen. 
Wenn Motorola Kohle für ihre Patente fordern, steht ihnen das auch zu und da soll Apple auch zahlen. 


DaStash schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Ließ Dir doch mal das Patent durch, da ist nichts genau beschrieben. Alle 5/6 Punkt sind so allgemeingehalten und offen formuliert, dass jene Beschreibungen auf alle Tablets formell zutreffen.^^
> 
> MfG


Auf *fast* alle. 


Infin1ty schrieb:


> Hier wird sachlich debattiert ? Mal was ganz neues  Und jetzt
> komme ich, der böse Flamer und störe die nette Atmosphäre oder was ?


Ja. 


Spinal schrieb:


> Du und ich und die meißten Leute der Welt können ein iPad vom Galaxy Tab genau so gut unterscheiden wie einen Sony von einem Philips Fernseher. Aber Apple erwirgt dennoch aufgrund dieser fragwürdigen Patente, die anscheinend so allgemein gehalten sind, dass ja theoretisch kaum einer noch ein Tablet mit einem Viereckigen Design und glatter Oberfläche bauen darf, ein Verkaufsverbot des Galaxy Tab.l


Die Ecken müssen nicht gleichmäßig abgerundet sein und es bräuchte auch kein Tablet einen Metallrahmen, oder einen der so aussieht, also kann man das Muster auch umgehen. 

@DaStash
Ob die Änderung mit dem Lautsprecher reicht, wird sich ja noch raus stellen, aber am grundsätzlichen Design hat sich ja nichts geändert. 


Betschi schrieb:


> Wenn Apple ins TV-Geschäft einsteigt, braucht man 6-eckige TV-Geräte


Nein, das geht nicht. Auf einem klingonischen Schiff hatten die mal einen solchen Bildschirm. 


Also wenn Motorola ein 7" Tablet mit dem RAZR Design raus bringt, überlege ich mir sicher etwas, wofür ich das brauchen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Dezember 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wenn ihr etwas weniger Pro Apple und etwas weniger Contra Samsung währt, wäre alles in Ordnung.
> Aber eine Firma, egal was sie macht, immer zu verteidigen geht mir nicht in den Schädel. Davon
> habt ihr doch nichts



Das gilt ja wohl für beide "Seiten".
Wenn die hier so zahlreich vertretenen Apple-Gegner mal etwas weniger kontra Apple wären, wäre alles in Ordnung. Zu einer objektiven Diskussion gehören immer zwei Seiten dazu!


----------



## DaStash (3. Dezember 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt ja wohl für beide "Seiten".
> Wenn die hier so zahlreich vertretenen Apple-Hasser mal etwas weniger kontra Apple wären, wäre alles in Ordnung. Zu einer objektiven Diskussion gehören immer zwei Seiten dazu!



Cook, dass hat doch nichts mit Applehassern zu tun.^^ Warum kann man denn nicht mal solche sinnlosen und destruktiven Titulierungen wie Applehasser, Fanboy etc. weglassen. Ist ja kein Wunder das durch solche Umgangsformen diese Threads immer ausarten.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Dezember 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Cook, dass hat doch nichts mit Applehassern zu tun.^^ Warum kann man denn nicht mal solche sinnlosen und destruktiven Titulierungen wie Applehasser, Fanboy etc. weglassen. Ist ja kein Wunder das durch solche Umgangsformen diese Threads immer ausarten.



Das war auch von mir bewusst überspitzt ausgedrückt, um den Sachverhalt als solches klarzustellen.
Man kann nicht rum laufen und mit dem Finger auf andere Leute zeigen ("Wenn ihr weniger Pro Apple und weniger Kontra Samsung währt....), denn beide "Lager" tun sich da nicht viel.
Das war das was ich damit sagen wollte. Ich habe ja niemanden konkret als Apple-Hasser bezeichnet, sondern diese Formulierung allgemein gehalten.

EDIT

Hab es aber in "Gegner" geändert.


----------



## DaStash (3. Dezember 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war auch von mir bewusst überspitzt ausgedrückt, um den Sachverhalt als solches klarzustellen.
> Man kann nicht rum laufen und mit dem Finger auf andere Leute zeigen ("Wenn ihr weniger Pro Apple und weniger Kontra Samsung währt....), denn beide "Lager" tun sich da nicht viel.
> Das war das was ich damit sagen wollte. Ich habe ja niemanden konkret als Apple-Hasser bezeichnet, sondern diese Formulierung allgemein gehalten.



Da hast du wohl nicht ganz Unrecht. 
Sieht man in vielen Threads das wenn solche Formulierungen gewählt werden die Diskusionen immer ausarten und das nervt ungemein.

P.s. Und sich kommt das dann auch immer von beiden Seiten. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 2] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Aufhebung des Verkaufsverbotes aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Sieht man in vielen Threads das wenn solche Formulierungen gewählt werden die Diskusionen immer ausarten und das nervt ungemein.



Genau. Das sind dann diese Sackgassen-Diskussionen, die sich über 10 oder mehr Seiten ziehen, wo die Parteien aber eh nie auf einen Nenner kommen.


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*

So, es gibt ein erfreuliches Update.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...verbot-endgueltig-aufgehoben.html#post3689602

*[UPDATE 3, 09.12.2011]*
Nach einem ewigen Hin und Herr hat es Samsung nun geschafft. Das Verkaufsverbot wurde vom hohen Gericht in Australien aufgehoben und die Galaxy Tab´s dürfen ab sofort wieder verkauft werden. Das oberste Gericht in Sydney begründet seine Entscheidung damit, dass sie zu wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg für Apple im laufenden Patentstreit sehen und deshalb ein Verkaufsverbot als unangemessen erachten. Samsung hat angekündigt umgehend die Tab´s auf dem Markt anbieten zu können, gerade noch rechtzeitig zum Weihnachtsgeschäft.


Damit ist nun Deutschland das einzige wirtschaftlich wichtige Land was das Verkaufsverbot noch aufrecht erhält und so Samsung den Zugang zum Markt und vor allem dem relevanten Weihnachtsgeschäfft verwehrt.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*

Hm, ich muss da gerade an ein Sprichwort aus Korea denken, aber mit sowas argumentiere ich nicht. 

Schön für Samsung. Vielleicht bieten sie das jetzt auch billig neben den AppStores an.


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Hm, ich muss da gerade an ein Sprichwort aus Korea denken, aber mit sowas argumentiere ich nicht.
> 
> Schön für Samsung. Vielleicht bieten sie das jetzt auch billig neben den AppStores an.


Wo du gerade davon sprichst. Erinnert mich irgendwie an diesen Spot hier. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4VHzNEWIqA

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*

Jep, ist ganz nett gemacht und jede Firma träumt von solchen Kunden. 

Außer Apple und VW bekommt das aber irgendwie keiner hin.


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Außer Apple und VW bekommt das aber irgendwie keiner hin.


 Ja, diesen schier militärischen Gehorsam muss man ersteinmal hinbekommen, dazu in diesem Sinne nochmal ein großes Lob an die Marketingabteilung.
Als Applekunde würde mich das allerdings sehr stutzig machen oder möchte man sich wirklich freiwillig damit identifizieren? 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*

Da würde ich mir mehr Sorgen machen, wenn ich VW Fahrer wäre, wenn ich so an die GTI Treffen denke. 

Wieso sollte man sich aber einer Gruppe angehörig fühlen, nur weil man ein Stück Hardware hat?
Oder anders gesagt, wieso sollte man sich über eine Gruppe lustig machen, nur weil sie ein Stück Hardware haben?
Ist doch deren Problem.


----------



## Betschi (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wo du gerade davon sprichst. Erinnert mich irgendwie an diesen Spot hier.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4VHzNEWIqA
> 
> MfG


 Traurig, aber wahr


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Betschi schrieb:


> Traurig, aber wahr


Naja, ist alles relativ. 

Gläubige gibt es auf beiden Seiten, denn wenn ich mir manche Kommentare hier ansehe und wie sich die "Androidjünger" für Flames gegenseitig auf die Schultern klopfen, muss ich immer daran denken, wie viele hier vergessen, dass die Welt außerhalb eines Hardwareforums, also die Realität, ganz anders aussieht, denn die gepriesenen Freiheiten von Android, die sicher interessant sind, werden von den Standardusern so gut wie gar nicht genutzt und selbst bei einem iPhone übersteigen die Möglichkeiten die Kenntnisse der meisten User.


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Naja, ist alles relativ.
> Gläubige gibt es auf beiden Seiten, denn wenn ich mir manche Kommentare hier ansehe und wie sich die "Androidjünger" für Flames gegenseitig auf die Schultern klopfen, muss ich immer daran denken, wie viele hier vergessen, dass die Welt außerhalb eines Hardwareforums, also die Realität,


 Wie jetzt, es gibt wirklich eine Welt außerhalb des Forum die sich Realität nennt? Gruselig.... 


> ganz anders aussieht, denn die gepriesenen Freiheiten von Android, die sicher interessant sind, werden von den Standardusern so gut wie gar nicht genutzt und selbst bei einem iPhone übersteigen die Möglichkeiten die Kenntnisse der meisten User.


Die Userfreiheit wird öfter genutzt als man es wahrnimmt, auch von jedem Standard-User. Zum Beispiel immer dann, wenn man sein Android per "USB" an eine x-beliebige Quelle anschließt, von daher kann ich den Punkt so nicht nachvollziehen.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*

Ja, nur wie viele rooten ihr Handy, übertakten es, oder spielen sich Custom Roms rauf?


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, nur wie viele rooten ihr Handy, übertakten es, oder spielen sich Custom Roms rauf?


Das sind aber auch nur einige der Vorteile des offenen OS. 

MfG


----------



## Iceananas (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, nur wie viele rooten ihr Handy, übertakten es, oder spielen sich Custom Roms rauf?


 
Viele. Und die Frage nach dem Warum kann ich dir auch beantworten: WEIL WIR KÖNNEN


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*

Hier sind es sicher viele, aber der Standarduser weiß nicht mal, dass er es kann und benutzt sein Smartphone hauptsächlich für's Telefonieren, Internet und eventuell noch Spiele. 

Kannst dich ja mal vor einen Handyshop stellen und die Leute fragen, ob sie ihr Handy rooten und ein Custom Rom aufspielen werden.


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Hier sind es sicher viele, aber der Standarduser weiß nicht mal, dass er es kann und benutzt sein Smartphone hauptsächlich für's Telefonieren, Internet und eventuell noch Spiele.


Ha, unter den Umständen könnte dann aber auch wieder die Bestenliste von connect zutreffen, wenn das die Hauptkriterien sind! 

MFG


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*

Nein, da ja alle ein iPhone wollen und nur wegen dem Preis zu Android greifen. 

Was gibt es denn großartig an Spielen für das Nokia?


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Nein, da ja alle ein iPhone wollen und nur wegen dem Preis zu Android greifen.


Jep und zu Apple greifen nur alle weil sie "kreativ" sind...^^
Hat noch jemand ein paar Klischees auf Lager?


> Was gibt es denn großartig an Spielen für das Nokia?


 Ich glaube wirklich nicht das Spiele für die "Normaluser", von denen du ja redest, wirklich relevant sind, von daher stellt sich die Frage nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*

Klar, mit Riesenhandys wollen manche nur etwas kompensieren. 

Dass in letzter Zeit aber die Displays im Schnitt immer größer geworden sind, zeigt doch, was gerne gekauft wird und wenn du denkst, dass kaum jemand mit seinem Handy "zockt" frage ich mich, wieso jeder Angry Birds und Doodle Jump kennt.


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Klar, mit Riesenhandys wollen manche nur etwas kompensieren.


Und für was steht dann die kurze Akkulaufzeit bei den iPhone Usern? 

Ok, genug des OT.  



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass in letzter Zeit aber die Displays im Schnitt immer größer geworden sind, zeigt doch, was gerne gekauft wird und wenn du denkst, dass kaum jemand mit seinem Handy "zockt" frage ich mich, wieso jeder Angry Birds und Doodle Jump kennt.


Du hast doch vorhin selber aufgezeigt was für die meisten User wichtig ist. Es spielen viele, ja und es ist auch beliebt aber es stellt dennoch keine Mehrheit dar und von daher ist es weit weniger relevant als man annehmen könnte. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du meinst. 

Ich seh die Leute fast nur surfen, oder "zocken", egal wo ich hin komme und Games sind vor allem bei Jugendlichen beliebt, die einen großen Teil der Kundschaft ausmachen, denn über 50+ interessieren sich immer weniger für diesen "neumodischen Kram".


----------



## Iceananas (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*

Kram wie Angry Birds, Fruit Ninja, Doodle Jump und co gibts doch für so ziemlich alle Betriebssysteme oder? 

Hardc0regamer greifen gleich zum Tegra2 Tablet


----------



## McClaine (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*

Motorola kann Verkauf von iPhones und iPads stoppen - GMX


Nach ersten schmunzeln (und auch schadenfreude) begrüße ich dieses Urteil. Schliesslich muss auch Apple für Patente und Standarts zahlen die sie nicht erfunden bzw entwickelt haben.




> Apple kündigte umgehend rechtliche Schritte gegen das Urteil an und  erklärte: "Beim Weihnachtseinkauf in Deutschland sollte es kein Problem  geben, das iPad oder iPhone zu bekommen, das die Kunden wünschen.


Nunja, ich wünsche mir weder ein Ipad, Phone, Eieruhr oder sonst etwas, auch wenns ich geschenkt bekommen würde 

Aber wenn man das alles so liest, wo Motorola, Apple und auch Samsung überall klagen und streiten, wirkts doch schon etwas kindisch.
Apple hat "angefangen" also sollen sie die Suppe auch auslöffeln..


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich dachte, die Patente von Motorola gehören zu den Mobilfunkstandardpatenten?

Naja, Pech gehabt, was soll's.


----------



## DaStash (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



McClaine schrieb:


> Motorola kann Verkauf von iPhones und iPads stoppen - GMX
> 
> 
> Nach ersten schmunzeln (und auch schadenfreude) begrüße ich dieses Urteil. Schliesslich muss auch Apple für Patente und Standarts zahlen die sie nicht erfunden bzw entwickelt haben.
> ...


 Ganz genau so ist es. 
Es wäre ja möglich das Apple auch ihre Anliegen mit Lizenszahlungen nachkommt jedoch haben sie den entweder oder Weg gewählt und ich denke es ist nun einmal nicht ratsam, wenn man im Glashaus sitzt mit Steinen zu schmeißen und sich mit den anderen Großen der Branche anzulegen. 

Nichts desto trotz nimmt dieser Patentirrsinn langsam überhand und gehört dringend reglementiert.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2011)

Wo sitzt Apple denn im Glashaus?
Sie haben zwar kaum technische Patente, aber dafür sehr viele bezüglich der Steuerung von Smartphones. 

Ich bin aber auch für eine Änderung des Patentsystems. 
Es sollte in drei Bereiche aufgeteilt werden, die jedem zugänglich gemacht werden müssen: Technische, Software und Design Patente und der Preis halt aufsteigend. 

Dann wird keiner benachteiligt, da jeder für mehr oder weniger Kohle Zugang zu allem hat, nur das der Punkt mit dem Design halt am teuersten und so gut wie nicht rentabel ist, denn ein Wiedererkennungswert sollte gegeben sein. 

Es sollte auch eine Ablauffrist für Klagen geben. Wenn sich ein Jahr keiner beschwert, hat man das Recht auf eine Klage verloren.


----------



## McClaine (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*

@ Dash 
wie so oft geschrieben: warum machen die Unternehmen das nicht mit Zahlungen usw aus!? Ich verstehs nicht,
genauso wenig verstehe ich die Angst von Apple. 
Deren Geräte werden sich genauso Verkaufen. Deren Marketingabteilung weiß doch wie man ******** zu Gold macht 
ähm wie man seriös Artikel an den Kunden bringt... äh das war jetzt doppel - Ironie 

Kurz: Andere Hersteller in jeder anderen Branche machens auch, nur Apple musste diesen War regelrecht lostreten.
Man hätte auch von Anfang an sagen können: per Gerichtsbeschluss (und fragwürdige "Patente") lassen die sich ihr Design sichern. Samsung hat das Design zu ändern, dannach kann es wieder verkauft werden.

Aber wie man schön sieht ist das nicht das Ziel von Apple, Ziel war von Anfang an die Konkurenz mit allen Mitteln lahmzulegen...
Und das von ner Firma, die sich ja selber in den Himmel lobt, von den Usern regelrecht vergöttert wird und damals eine wirklich positive Welle und (teils...) Innovationen (Marketing -,-) und Designs (von Braun^^) an den Mann brachte und Salonfähig machte. 

Das kann man ihnen zu gute halten, deswegen wundert es mich um so mehr, dass gerade die sich wie kleine Kinder aufführen, die sich um das größte Stück Torte streiten... 

@ Nail, sorry ausser deinem Namen kann ich leider nichts mehr lesen und Antworten darauf, spinnt wohl mein Browser...
Nicht das es mich überhaupt noch juckt was du schreibst...


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2011)

Das Ganze fing schon an, bevor Samsung zum größten Konkurrenten wurde, also hat das nicht wirklich was mit Angst vor denen zu tun.


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wo sitzt Apple denn im Glashaus?
> Sie haben zwar kaum technische Patente, aber dafür sehr viele bezüglich der Steuerung von Smartphones.


Naja, wenn man sich grundlegende Patente nicht lizensiert, dann ein Smartphone auf den Markt bringt und anschliessend die anderen Marktteilnehmer mit den Geschmackspatenten tyranisiert, dann sitzt man schon ziemlich eindeutig, wie man ja jetzt sehen kann, im Glashaus und wirft mit Steinen.


> Ich bin aber auch für eine Änderung des Patentsystems.
> Es sollte in drei Bereiche aufgeteilt werden, die jedem zugänglich gemacht werden müssen: Technische, Software und Design Patente und der Preis halt aufsteigend.


 In jedem Fall muss man dafür sorgen, dass Trivialpatente nicht mehr möglich sind und dazu gehören eben auch technisch bedingte Designelemente, wie zentrierte Bildschirme oder bunte Icons nach dem Einschalten. 


> Dann wird keiner benachteiligt, da jeder für mehr oder weniger Kohle Zugang zu allem hat, nur das der Punkt mit dem Design halt am teuersten und so gut wie nicht rentabel ist, denn ein Wiedererkennungswert sollte gegeben sein.


 Klar, wenn das Design individuell und "einzigartig"/"neu" ist in jedem Fall. Wenn man sich aber etwas schützen läßt was es quasi schon gab und es dann auch noch ein Grunddesign darstellt, sollte das nicht gelten, siehe oben. 


> Es sollte auch eine Ablauffrist für Klagen geben. Wenn sich ein Jahr keiner beschwert, hat man das Recht auf eine Klage verloren.


Es sollt zumindestens nicht möglich sein, Patente nur als Strategisches Marktmittel einzusetzen. 



McClaine schrieb:


> @ Dash
> wie so oft geschrieben: warum machen die Unternehmen das nicht mit Zahlungen usw aus!? Ich verstehs nicht,
> genauso wenig verstehe ich die Angst von Apple.


Das versteht keiner warum Apple eine so untypisch aggressive Strategie fährt und sich so mit den anderen Marktteilnehmern anlegt. Welche Folgen das haben kann sieht man ja jetzt. Wenn Apple den Rechtsstreit gegen Samsung verlieren sollte, müssen sie imense Entschädigungsleistungen zahlen.^^


> Kurz: Andere Hersteller in jeder anderen Branche machens auch, nur Apple musste diesen War regelrecht lostreten.
> Man hätte auch von Anfang an sagen können: per Gerichtsbeschluss (und fragwürdige "Patente") lassen die sich ihr Design sichern. Samsung hat das Design zu ändern, dannach kann es wieder verkauft werden.
> 
> Aber wie man schön sieht ist das nicht das Ziel von Apple, Ziel war von Anfang an die Konkurenz mit allen Mitteln lahmzulegen...


Offensichtlich ja, sie der erneute Einspruch gegen das geänderte Samsung Tab.


> Und das von ner Firma, die sich ja selber in den Himmel lobt, von den Usern regelrecht vergöttert wird und damals eine wirklich positive Welle und (teils...) Innovationen (Marketing -,-) und Designs (von Braun^^) an den Mann brachte und Salonfähig machte.
> 
> Das kann man ihnen zu gute halten, deswegen wundert es mich um so mehr, dass gerade die sich wie kleine Kinder aufführen, die sich um das größte Stück Torte streiten...


Ich hatte mal einen Artikel gelesen der aufgeführt hatte das Apple nichts anderes übrig bleibt als sich so zu verhalten, da sie stark davon abhängig sind ihren Aktionären auch weiterhin eine solch hohe Gewinnspanne(Gewinnerwartung) anbieten zu können. Würde das abschwächen könnte ansonsten ein Negativtrend einsetzen, obwohl das Unternehmen ja an sich wirtschaftlich gut darsteht. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Dezember 2011)

Naja, grundlegende Patente...
Das von Motorola wollten sie für nichtig erklären lassen und das von Samsung ist bei den Chips von Intel bereits lizensiert. Sonst scheint es auch nicht so, dass noch jemand was großartiges gegen Apple auffahren kann, aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch. 

Hätte Samsung das Patent auf das Geschmacksmuster, wäre es sehr ruhig hier, aber da es Apple hat, ist es natürlich trivial. Würde das nächste iPhone wie das RAZR aussehen, würden sich sicher auch alle beschweren. 

Ich weiß auch nicht, was an Apple's Verhalten so schwer zu verstehen sein soll. 
Die Aussage von 2008 war doch unmissverständlich: Wenn ihr weiter unsere Funktionen kopiert, gehen wir vor Gericht. 

Ich hab aber selber kein Problem damit, wenn bei der Software kopiert wird, da das ja dem User was bringt, aber die Teile sollten dann schon unterschiedlich aussehen. 

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass du das mit dem Geschmacksmuster noch immer nicht so wirklich verstanden hast. Es lässt sich doch sehr einfach umgehen, was man beim Playbook und Iconia Tab ja schön sieht.


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass du das mit dem Geschmacksmuster noch immer nicht so wirklich verstanden hast. Es lässt sich doch sehr einfach umgehen, was man beim Playbook und Iconia Tab ja schön sieht.


Wieso, nur weil meine Sicht der Dinge nicht deiner Sicht der Dinge entspricht?
Wenn es wirklich nur rein um das Geschmacksmuster gehen würde, müsste Apple konsequenter sein und viele andere Hersteller auch belangen. Genug Beispiele dafür hatten wir ja schon erbracht.  Da sie das aber nicht taten, bleibt nur die bekannte Schlussfolgerung übrig.
Beziehungsweise haben Sie ja jetzt etwas geändert, wie von Dir ja auch gefordert(nur den Rahmen..!) und dennoch gehen sie auch gegen das neue Tab vor. Also kann das ja so wie von Dir geschildert, "sie müssten ja nur den Rahmen ändern" auch nicht ganz stimmen. 

Aber egal, mittlerweile gibt es ja schon zwei Gerichtsentscheidungen, bzw. drei wenn man die niederländische Entscheidung mit berücksichtigt, welche ganz klar feststellen, dass eine einstweilige Verfügung unverhältnismäßig ist, mit der Begründung das es wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg gibt, was das anliegende Gerichtsverfahren angeht. Siehe dazu die australische Urteilsbegründung des obersten Gerichtes von Sydney.

MfG


----------



## Dennisth (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Naja, grundlegende Patente...
> Das von Motorola wollten sie für nichtig erklären lassen und das von Samsung ist bei den Chips von Intel bereits lizensiert. Sonst scheint es auch nicht so, dass noch jemand was großartiges gegen Apple auffahren kann, aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch.



also darf Apple alles verklagen aber Motorolas "richtige" Patente sollen für nichtig erklärt werden? 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Hätte Samsung das Patent auf das Geschmacksmuster, wäre es sehr ruhig hier, aber da es Apple hat, ist es natürlich trivial. Würde das nächste iPhone wie das RAZR aussehen, würden sich sicher auch alle beschweren.



Hätte, wäre, wenn.... Wenn Samsung so "Geschmacksmuster" hätte würde nichts passieren oder siehst du im TV-Bereich so Patente rumfliegen?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, was an Apple's Verhalten so schwer zu verstehen sein soll.
> Die Aussage von 2008 war doch unmissverständlich: Wenn ihr weiter unsere Funktionen kopiert, gehen wir vor Gericht.
> 
> Ich hab aber selber kein Problem damit, wenn bei der Software kopiert wird, da das ja dem User was bringt, aber die Teile sollten dann schon unterschiedlich aussehen.



Jaja immer diese angebliche "Bitte" von Apple, wo wir hier noch nie einen Beweis gesehen haben. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass du das mit dem Geschmacksmuster noch immer nicht so wirklich verstanden hast. Es lässt sich doch sehr einfach umgehen, was man beim Playbook und Iconia Tab ja schön sieht.



Samsung = größte Konkurrenz + Android = Apple muss nuklear Aufrüsten  Warum will man denn das Gerät trotz verändertem Design verbieten, wenn das "Gemacksmuster" denn bei einem abweichenden Punk ungültig ist (Rahmen ist jetzt "oben")?


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Hätte, wäre, wenn.... Wenn Samsung so "Geschmacksmuster" hätte würde nichts passieren oder siehst du im TV-Bereich so Patente rumfliegen?


 Warten wir mal ab was passiert wenn Apple, wie angekündigt, die ersten iTV´s oder wie auch immer die heißen werden herausbringt. Die sichern sich dann, weil es ja vorab noch keiner gemacht hat, die Funktion, dass wenn man das Gerät einschaltet ein buntes Bild auf den mittig zentrierten Bildschirm zu sehen ist.  

MfG


----------



## Dennisth (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Warten wir mal ab was passiert wenn Apple, wie angekündigt, die ersten iTV´s oder wie auch immer die heißen werden herausbringt. Die sichern sich dann, weil es ja vorab noch keiner gemacht hat, die Funktion, dass wenn man das Gerät einschaltet ein buntes Bild auf den mittig zentrierten Bildschirm zu sehen ist.
> 
> MfG


 
Du hast die abgerundeten Ecken vergessen... 

Das schlimme ist ja: Apple wird genau das versuchen, denn die anderen (Samsung = andere) Hersteller haben ja schon Jahrelang Ihre iTV Idee geklaut. 
Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten "Bild"-Berichte ala: Apple bringt erstes TV-Gerät.... oder Apple veröffentlicht ersten Fernseher!!

Sorry für OT aber das musst jetzt sein


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist ja: Apple wird genau das versuchen, denn die anderen (Samsung = andere) Hersteller haben ja schon Jahrelang Ihre iTV Idee geklaut.
> Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten "Bild"-Berichte ala: Apple bringt erstes TV-Gerät.... oder Apple veröffentlicht ersten Fernseher!!


 
Ich vermute eher, dass Apple seinen Fernseher mit einem neuen Bedienkonzept versehen wird, im Nullkommanix werden es alle nachäffen. Und im Zweifelsfall heißt es dann mal wieder:" Es sei keine andere Lösung denkbar".


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wieso, nur weil meine Sicht der Dinge nicht deiner Sicht der Dinge entspricht?
> Wenn es wirklich nur rein um das Geschmacksmuster gehen würde, müsste Apple konsequenter sein und viele andere Hersteller auch belangen. Genug Beispiele dafür hatten wir ja schon erbracht.  Da sie das aber nicht taten, bleibt nur die bekannte Schlussfolgerung übrig.
> Beziehungsweise haben Sie ja jetzt etwas geändert, wie von Dir ja auch gefordert(nur den Rahmen..!) und dennoch gehen sie auch gegen das neue Tab vor. Also kann das ja so wie von Dir geschildert, "sie müssten ja nur den Rahmen ändern" auch nicht ganz stimmen.
> 
> ...


Dass sie Samsung wieder verklagen, obwohl sie das gTab geändert haben, habe ich mir irgendwo schon gedacht, da an den grundlegenden Designpunkten nichts geändert wurde und sie sich nur durch schummeln wollten, indem sie dem Rahmen mit dem Lautsprecher eine Funktion gaben. 

Ich habe doch letztens verlinkt, dass Apple Motorola verklagt hat. Beim Playbook und Iconia Tab habe ich aber nichts gefunden, was wohl daran liegt, dass sie jeweils einen Punkt des Musters nicht erfüllen. 


Dennisth schrieb:


> also darf Apple alles verklagen aber Motorolas "richtige" Patente sollen für nichtig erklärt werden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die "Bitte" von Jobs an Samsung hatte ich schon mal verlinkt, aber da das ja für Apple sprechen würde, hat DaStash sie für unglaubwürdig befunden. 

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass das Patent von Motorola für nichtig erklärt werden soll, sondern dass Apple es versucht. Lies bittte meine Beiträge genauer, bevor du mir irgendeinen Blödsinn unterstellst, außerdem habe ich ja selber gesagt, dass Apple ruhig für das Patent zahlen soll. 

Dass Samsung keine Geschmacksmuster patentiert hat ist auch verständlich. 

Den Punkt mit dem nuklearen Krieg könnt ihr auch langsam mal bleiben lassen, denn das war nur ein Wutanfall von einem Exzentriker, aber wenn du willst, können wir Firmen danach beurteilen, was deren Chefs sich für Aktionen geleistet haben. 


DaStash schrieb:


> Warten wir mal ab was passiert wenn Apple, wie angekündigt, die ersten iTV´s oder wie auch immer die heißen werden herausbringt. Die sichern sich dann, weil es ja vorab noch keiner gemacht hat, die Funktion, dass wenn man das Gerät einschaltet ein buntes Bild auf den mittig zentrierten Bildschirm zu sehen ist.
> 
> MfG


Da sind dann die anderen aber selber Schuld, ausserdem würde ich "TV" nicht unbedingt in einem Thread mit Samsung erwähnen. 


Ich finde es allerdings sehr schön, dass ihr eine Firma verurteilt, nur weil sie sich vor Lizenzzahlungen drückt und ein Patent für nichtig erklären will. 
So eine Einstellung wäre natürlich noch besser, wenn sie sich gegen jede Firma richtet, die so handelt, aber manche Sachen werden von euch lieber tot geschwiegen.


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Die "Bitte" von Jobs an Samsung hatte ich schon mal verlinkt, aber da das ja für Apple sprechen würde, hat DaStash sie für unglaubwürdig befunden.


Das war nichts weiter als "hören/sagen" vom Apple Chef Patentanwalt. Verifiziert oder gar offiziell ist an dieser Aussage gar nichts und darauf hatte ich dich auch schon hingewiesen lieber Nailgung. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*

Tja, da bleiben dann wohl drei Möglichkeiten:

1. Jobs hat Samsung gebeten und die haben drauf gesch....n. 
2. Jobs hat sie nicht gebeten, aber sie wussten von dem Patent und haben drauf gesch....n. 
3. Die von Samsung waren zu dämlich, um sich zu erkundigen, ob ihr größter Kunde und Konkurrent sich irgendwas hat sichern lassen und das grade bei einer Firma, die Seit Anfang 2010 gerne wegen Patentverletzungen verklagt. 

Immerhin konnte ich was verlinken, denn auf deinen Link bzgl. Marktanalysen warte ich noch immer.


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Tja, da bleiben dann wohl drei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1. Jobs hat Samsung gebeten und die haben drauf gesch....n.
> 2. Jobs hat sie nicht gebeten, aber sie wussten von dem Patent und haben drauf gesch....n.
> ...


Oder Punkt 4.) Sie erkennen das Geschmacksmuster auf Grund von zu allgemeiner Beschreibung und des Schutzes von grundlegendem, technisch Bedingtem Design nicht an. Aber das klären ja jetzt endgültig die Gerichte, bzw. haben es schon geklärt, siehe niederländidisches Urteil, welches aus eben genannten Gründen das Geschmacksmuster für ungültig deklariert haben.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Immerhin konnte ich was verlinken, denn auf deinen Link bzgl. Marktanalysen warte ich noch immer.


Darauf kannst du auch lange warten, siehe dazu meine schon mehrfachen Erleuterungen. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*

Wenn Punkt 4 stimmt, heisst das aber, dass sie kopieren, auch wenn das Muster von Gerichten nicht anerkannt wird, weil es ihnen zu allgemein ist.


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn Punkt 4 stimmt, heisst das aber, dass sie kopieren.


Man kann aus patentechnischer Sicht nichts kopieren was allgemeingültig ist und nicht den Anspruch hat "neu" zu sein. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ja, aber nur aus patenttechnischer Sicht.


----------



## DaStash (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [UPDATE 3] Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Verkaufsverbot endgültig aufgehoben!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur aus patenttechnischer Sicht.


Darum geht es ja. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Dezember 2011)

Nicht zwangsläufig, da ein abgelehntes Geschmacksmuster nicht heisst, dass Samsung nicht kopiert, sonder nur, dass das Muster zu allgemein ist.


----------

